# Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/tierquaelerei-am-baggersee--79725748.html

Angler MÜSSEN bekannterweise Fische zurücksetzen..

Zwangsweise immer dann, wenn ein Fisch in der Schonzeit gefangen wird oder zu klein ist.

Wird ein Fisch zurückgesetzt, "nur" weil der Angler ihn nicht abschlagen will, wird's komplizierter.

Vor allem für Karpfenangler, denen vorgeworfen wird, schon ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln zu gehen - wie immer man das beweisen will, ist eine andere Frage..

Das versuchen dann Tierrechtler und Tierschützer Anglern immer wieder, um Angler insgesamt und insbesondere das Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht an den Pranger zu stellen (merke: Den Tierschützern/rechtlern ist der tote Fisch lieber als der lebende....)

Das führte nun am Dachswaldsee in Lahr auch wieder zu Anzeigen gegen Angler.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt.

Auch wenn es dabei im Kern wohl eher um nicht genehmigte Hütten und Wohnwagen auf dem Gelände geht....


So oder so:
Wieder einmal wird Angeln verkürzt aufs reine Fleischmachen, unabhängig der Jahrtausende alten Kultur und Tradition des Angelns (seit der Bronzezeit) als  sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Mal sehen, ob und wie sich da der Karpfenanglerverband (www.vdkac.de/) und der Verband der organisierten Angelfischer (www.dafv.de) dazu einlassen wird.........


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



> "Zieht jemand einen Karpfen aus dem Wasser, könnte er behaupten, eigentlich nach Hecht zu angeln. In diesem Fall nämlich dürfte er den fälschlichen Fang wieder dem Gewässer zuführen."



Ein Hoch auf Expertenaussagen!


----------



## Deep Down (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Einfach anmelden und kommentieren!


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob und wie sich da der Karpfenanglerverband (www.vdkac.de/) und der Verband der organisierten Angelfischer (www.dafv.de) dazu einlassen wird.........



Der Ruf nach den "Organsierten" bzw. deren Verbände also... |kopfkrat

Scheint aber doch ein Karpfenpuff zu sein



> Auch dem Besitzer des Dachswaldsees Martin Zehnder ist "Catch and  Release" ein Begriff. Immerhin betreibt er sein Gewässer als sogenannten  "Paylake", an dem seit geraumer Zeit unter anderm nach eben dieser  Methode geangelt wird.



Sind die "Catch & Releaser" das da alles "Organisierte"
oder hat da ein Verein aus einem der oben genannten Verbände die Finger mit drin ?

Kann momentan nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Weil das keine Rolle spielt - die Tierschützer wollen alle Angler weg - auch die "guten" organisierten Angelfischer..

Kann man begreifen, muss es natürlich nicht............

Dass wieder solche "Argumente" kommen, war aber eh klar.

Deutschland, einig Anglerland eben ;-)))


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das keine Rolle spielt - die Tierschützer wollen alle Angler weg - auch die "guten" organisierten Angelfischer..
> 
> Kann man begreifen, muss es natürlich nicht............
> 
> ...




Das war eine Verständnisfrage, keine "Argumente", welche bei dir doch immer als OffTopic zerlegt werden.

Zudem sollte man einmal "zurückblättern" von wem die Unterscheidung zwischen "Organisierten" und "den richtigen Anglern" stammt....

Aber mach(t) mal weiter so...
es wird immer lächerlicher #6


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Absolut unüblich ist, dass wärend eines laufenden Ermittlungsverfahren in der Presse, sowohl der volle Namen des Anzeigenstellers, als auch der des Seebesitzers gegen den ermittelt wird, genannt werden.
Gut die Namen der 3 Hantas sind nicht erwähnt.
Was soll damit bezweckt werden?

Jürgen


----------



## Stefff (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Zitat:  ....längeres Händeln an der Luft und unsachgemäßer Umgang führen zu hohen Todesraten.... Zitat Ende!

Schon mal in ner Karpfenzucht oder beim umsetzten der Karpfen in nen größeren See dabei gewesen!:c

Da ist alles was ein Karpfen in seinem weiteren Leben erleben muss oder darf, sofern er nicht in der Pfanne endet, Kindergeburtstag!!!!

Fakt ist: Ein gebratener Fisch wird auf jeden Fall nur noch einmal schwimmen - In die Kläranlage!!


Tach!


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Stefff schrieb:


> Zitat:  .... und unsachgemäßer Umgang führen zu hohen Todesraten....
> 
> Tach!



???

Ist da was falsches dran?


----------



## Stefff (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@fordfan1

Unsachgemäßer Umgang ist ja auch das Fotografieren. Das wird aber keinen Karpfen töten!

Unsachgemäßer Umgang findet auch in der Zucht/bei Züchtern statt! Wie in allen Zuchten, egal welcher Tiere!

UnSACHgemäß, der Fisch, ne Sache also!

Will sagen:
Man kann es immer sehen wie es der einzelne sehen mag!
Jeder legt es sich so zurecht wie er möchte, da schliesse ich mich nicht aus! 

ABER: Man kann auch alles übertreiben!

Da könnte man ja Angeln gleich als "Lust am Morden" auslegen! Weil nicht jeder der Angelt nur dann ans Wasser geht wenn er Hunger hat!

Alles hat seine Anhänger und ich denke NOCH ist alles was wir ausüben im großen und ganzen im Rahmen!!


Stefff


----------



## catchandfun (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Die mit Ihren, Catch and Relaease die Fische haben ja schon Namen bei denen.


----------



## Micha-BS (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@Spassfussel

dieses " Catch and Release" werde ich auch nie verstehen !


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@Stefff

Ok,so kann ich das stehen lassen,nur dein Zitat bezüglich des "unsachgemässen Umgangs" fand ich ein wenig befremdlich |wavey:


----------



## NedRise (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Hey Spassfussel, dann definiere doch was für dich angeln ist.

Ich arbeite in einem Feinkostgrosshandel, und wenn ich Apetitt auf Fisch habe gehe ich an unsere Fischtheke. In meiner Freizeit gehe ich dann angeln, für mich zwei paar Schuhe.

Gruss.


----------



## NedRise (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Gott sei gedankt das die Deutschen Angler wissen was rrrichtiges angeln ist.

Nicht wie diese ungebildeten C&R Angler in Irland, NL, Schweden, USA, Canada etc.

Petri Heil


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Blicken wir der Realität ins Auge. Das Spezialisierte Angeln (und einige Zeit danach dann auch das "normale" Angeln) steht immer mehr unter Beschuss und wird in Deutschland bald aussterben.

Solche Artikel, die natürlich nicht erwähnen das C&R auf der ganzen Welt erlaubt, gerne gesehen und teilweise Pflicht ist, aber im Gegenzug von hanebüchenen Todesraten bei Karpfen spricht. Hier wurde es ja schon angesprochen, wer mal gesehen hat, wie in der Zucht oder beim Abfischen mit den Fischen umgegangen werden...da ist einmal Abhakmatte und "zurück geschmissen" lächerlich gegen.

Lächerlich ist auch dieser Meinungsjournalismus.

Thomas hats auch schon geschrieben. Relativieren und auf die "bösen Zurücksetzer" schieben nützt nichts. Diese Pseudo Tierschützer geben erst auf, wenn Angeln deutschlandweit verboten ist. Können nur 98% der Angler nicht verstehen.

In einigen Jahren gehts dann auch den "Besseranglern" an den Kragen. Ich wette darauf, das man in einigen Jahren Interviews von einigen dieser Spinnern lesen wird. O-ton: "Das konnte niemand kommen sehen" und "so war das alles nicht gedacht".

Meine Meinung ist ganz klar. Es wird bitter für den Angelsport und so langsam nimmt das ganze Fahrt auf.

Jeder "Specialist Angler" soll die letzten, halbwegs guten Jahre nutzen. 

Bald ist das Spiel aus!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Spassfussel schrieb:


> Die mit Ihren Catch and Release müssten alle einen auf den Sack bekommen, die Fische haben ja schon Namen bei denen. Das hat wirklich nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun. Entweder er kommt in die Pfanne oder ich gehe nicht angeln. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es überall verboten werden, und härter bestraft werden. Die meisten Fische sterben am Ende doch. #q
> 
> Nein zu Catch and Release :vik:



Vorweg: Ich bin Kochtopfangler.

 Wer Statements verbreitet wie _"Meiner Meinung nach sollte es überall verboten werden, und härter bestraft werden. Die meisten Fische sterben am Ende doch._" hat allerdings von Fischbiologie und Fischhaltung keine Ahnung.

 Karpfen wurden im Mittelalter regelmäßig lebend mit feuchtem Moss abgedeckt auf Ochsenkarren von Bamberg nach Würzburg transportiert. Die sind nachweislich meist putzmunter angekommen (waren nämlich teuer).

 Schon mal beim Abfischen in Franken zugeschaut?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeDswWEOGYk

 Da geht's rustikal zur Sache. Macht den Karpfen überhaupt nix.

 Also bitte nicht solchen Schmarren erzählen, dass Karpfen beim Fototermin verrecken.

 Anders sieht das z.B. beim Zander aus. Da ist C&R erheblich kritischer zu sehen, noch dazu wenn das Thema Trommelsucht dazu kommt.

 Erst informieren, dann schreiben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Spassfussel schrieb:


> Die mit Ihren Catch and Release müssten alle einen auf den Sack bekommen, die Fische haben ja schon Namen bei denen. Das hat wirklich nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun. Entweder er kommt in die Pfanne oder ich gehe nicht angeln. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es überall verboten werden, und härter bestraft werden. Die meisten Fische sterben am Ende doch. #q
> 
> Nein zu Catch and Release :vik:



Von den Karpfen überleben so ca. 100%.

Aber diskutieren scheint mit dir eh sinnlos zu sein. Irgendwann gehts auch deiner Angelei an den Kragen und dann jaulst du rum.


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Spassfussel schrieb:


> ...Die meisten Fische sterben am Ende doch. #q



Am Ende sterben alle, die nicht zurückgesetzten eben eher. 

Mir gefällt die Stelle am besten, wo geschrieben steht, dass der Betreiber seit Jahren unangemeldet eine Goldgrube betreibt.:vik:

Grüße JK


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Diese Pseudo Tierschützer geben erst auf, wenn Angeln deutschlandweit verboten ist. Können nur 98% der Angler nicht verstehen.
> 
> In einigen Jahren gehts dann auch den "Besseranglern" an den Kragen. Ich wette darauf, das man in einigen Jahren Interviews von einigen dieser Spinnern lesen wird. O-ton: "Das konnte niemand kommen sehen" und "so war das alles nicht gedacht".
> 
> ...


 

Mitte der 80er = Es wird sich nix für euch ändern alles bleibt beim alten!


#h


----------



## catchandfun (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hey Spassfussel, dann definiere doch was für dich angeln ist.
> 
> Ich arbeite in einem Feinkostgrosshandel, und wenn ich Apetitt auf Fisch habe gehe ich an unsere Fischtheke. In meiner Freizeit gehe ich dann angeln, für mich zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> Gruss.



Ja da werden wir nie auf einen Nenner kommen, die einen sehen es so die anderen so. Ich geh zum Angeln um mich zu erholen, abzuschalten und die Natur zu genießen, wenn dann noch was für die Pfanne bei rauskommt dann war es ein schöner Tag. Aber das Catch and Release werde ich nie verstehen mit Kamera auf dem Kopf um irgendwas auf Youtube zu präsentieren. 
Sorry aber ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## daci7 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



jkc schrieb:


> [...]
> Mir gefällt die Stelle am besten, wo geschrieben steht, dass der Betreiber seit Jahren unangemeldet eine Goldgrube betreibt.:vik:
> 
> Grüße JK



Mir auch :q

Ansonsten ist das ein Artikel der typischer für jede Form der BZ (Bild Zeitung, Berliner Zeitung, Badische ...) nicht sein könnte. An den Haaren herbeigezogene "Fakten", aus dem Kontext gerissene Zitate und "Expertenmeinungen" die Leserbriefen aus der Wendy in nichts nachstehen #6

PS: C&R zu verteufeln ist mMn genauso gut/schlecht/hirnrissig wie es zu predigen und die Unart "Gutmensch" als Schimpfwort zu benutzen kann nur "Kleingeistern" in den Sinn kommen.

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



gründler schrieb:


> Mitte der 80er = Es wird sich nix für euch ändern alles bleibt beim alten!
> 
> 
> #h



Du weißt doch am besten, dass der ganze Hype um Tier- und Naturschutz nicht nur die Angler betrifft:
http://www.wildundhund.de/home/8038-nabu-will-jagd-extrem-einschraenken

 Ich habe Neujahr ein paar Bier mit langjährigen Jägern getrunken. Die treibt der gleiche Katzenjammer um wie die Angler. Auflagen werden immer höher, Wolf hat Vorrang etc.

 Die Zeiten ändern sich. Angeln wie auch Jagd werden sich mit ändern (müssen). Trotzdem bin ich mir sicher, dass die Leute in Deutschland auch in 30 Jahren noch Karpfen fangen und Schweine schießen werden.

 Man muss sich natürlich auch entsprechend kompetent und auf Augenhöhe präsentieren. Da ist weder eine nichtangelnde Monsanto-Königin als Vorsitzende hilfreich noch die prolligen Auftritte von Leuten im Fischpuff.


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Es soll doch jeder so halten wie er möchte,nur WENN ich etwas in einer rechtlichen Grauzone betreibe und es dann auch noch laut kundtue brauche ich mich über Gegenwind oder restriktivere Auflagen nicht zu wundern.

Geht einfach angeln,macht mit den Fischen was ihr wollt,nur versucht nicht zu missionieren,gilt übrigens für beide "Seiten".

(Schon blöd wenn man das so schreiben muss).


----------



## NedRise (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Mir geht es auch nicht um einen Youtube Egotrip. 

Sondern das man das angeln auch einfach des angelns selbstwillen ausüben kann.

Übrigens ist deine Motivation ans Wasser zu gehen der meinen nicht unähnlich.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## catchandfun (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Tja, es ist nicht einfach ein Angler zu sein. #6


----------



## catchandfun (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Es soll doch jeder so halten wie er möchte,nur WENN ich etwas in einer rechtlichen Grauzone betreibe und es dann auch noch laut kundtue brauche ich mich über Gegenwind oder restriktivere Auflagen nicht zu wundern.
> 
> Geht einfach angeln,macht mit den Fischen was ihr wollt,nur versucht nicht zu missionieren,gilt übrigens für beide "Seiten".
> 
> (Schon blöd wenn man das so schreiben muss).



Richtig #6


----------



## Trollhorn (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



NedRise schrieb:


> Gott sei gedankt das die Deutschen Angler wissen was rrrichtiges angeln ist.
> 
> Nicht wie diese ungebildeten C&R Angler in Irland, NL, Schweden, USA, Canada etc.
> 
> Petri Heil



Ohne deinen Kommentar jetzt komplett als falsch darstellen zu wollen. Aber Schweden und C&R - da warst du wohl noch nicht oft genug da. Mal abgesehen von den Touristen, die meist soviel wie möglich abschlagen sind auch die Schweden nicht grad zimperlich. Ein Hecht im Edelfischgewässer wird da beispielsweise entnommen und ohne Verwertung entsorgt - alles schon mehrfach erlebt.

Ich halte selbst auch nichts vom "Trophäenangeln". Ich setze zwar auch relativ viel zurück - meist ist das dann aber Beifang oder ein Zielfisch der nicht in mein persönliches Entnahmefenster passt. Aber gezielt auf Fische zu Angeln bei denen ich von Anfang an nicht das Ziel habe sie zu verwerten - nö! Wegen mir können das die C&R Angler zwar gern machen, aber die Frage ist ja wie lange sie das noch können. PETA und Co werden da auch weiterhin den Finger in die Wunde legen - und die momentan zunehmende "Öko-Hippie-Gesellschaft" wird da sicher nicht auf der Seite der Angler stehen.
Also fangt eure Fische, setzt sie zurück und gut ist...oder macht weiterhin Fotos aus 10 verschiedenen Blickwinkeln und veröffentlich die - mal schauen wies ausgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/urteilsplatz-seltsame-pertijuenger--79728700.html


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/urteilsplatz-seltsame-pertijuenger--79728700.html



Naja,ein unterv....... Sp... der sich mal wichtig machen will #c


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Naja, man soll Leute nicht nach dem Äusseren Beurteilen. Wenn ich mir den Verfasser aber so anschaue...dann sag ich lieber nicht, welche Wörter mir als erstes einfallen.


----------



## Stefff (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich denke wenn man mag dann kann man so ziemlich viele Hobbys zerlegen oder in Frage stellen!
Ausser vielleicht Briefmarken sammeln!

Skifahren, Reiten, Mountenbikeing, Motorsport usw. usw..

Vieles findet in der Natur und teils auf derer Kosten statt!

Aber bein Angeln geht es natürlich um Lebewesen.
Da spielt es keine Rolle wenn man schlaue Komentare zu diesem Hobby in irgend einem Zeitungsforum schreibt das, dass Kanickel der Tochter schon seit Wochen im eigenen Dreck steckt oder der Hamster sich in seinem 20x20cm Käfig im Hamsterrad nen Wolf läuft! 
Der 100kg schwere Hütehund liegt ja brav und zufrieden unterm Schreibtisch im Büro der 56qm Wohnung.
Der fühlt sich Sau wohl, zumindest hat er sich noch NIE beschwert! Man ist ja schliesslich Tierfreund und Kenner!


Gruß


----------



## fordfan1 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Stefff schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn man mag dann kann man so ziemlich viele Hobbys zerlegen oder in Frage stellen!
> Ausser vielleicht Briefmarken sammeln!
> 
> Skifahren, Reiten, Mountenbikeing, Motorsport usw. usw..
> ...




Voll auf den Punkt gebracht,besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können. :m


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Blicken wir der Realität ins Auge. Das Spezialisierte Angeln (und einige Zeit danach dann auch das "normale" Angeln) steht immer mehr unter Beschuss und wird in Deutschland bald aussterben.
> Das ist durchaus zu befürchten, und warum wohl??
> 
> Solche Artikel, die natürlich nicht erwähnen das C&R auf der ganzen Welt erlaubt, gerne gesehen und teilweise Pflicht ist, aber im Gegenzug von hanebüchenen Todesraten bei Karpfen spricht. Hier wurde es ja schon angesprochen, wer mal gesehen hat, wie in der Zucht oder beim Abfischen mit den Fischen umgegangen werden...da ist einmal Abhakmatte und "zurück geschmissen" lächerlich gegen.
> ...




Natürlich sehe ich auch was für ein Hype von der modernen Karpfenangelei ausgeht, und das diese inzwischen eine riesige Anhängerschaft hat. Es ist ja für viele schon fast eine Art Philosophie, umgarnt von einem gigantischen Zubehörmarkt, komplettiert durch´s passende Tattoo, Videos usw...
Grundsätzlich nichts dagegen zu sagen.
Gerade für die jüngeren unter uns hat das logischerweise eine starke Anziehungskraft.
Ich bezweifle dennoch sehr stark das diese "Specialist Angelei" wie du sie nennst, bei der breiten Bevölkerung oder Politik in Deutschland die nötige Anerkennung finden wird!!!
Sondern, u. a. durch solche Zeitungsberichte möglicherweise für uns ALLE die Luft dünner machen wird!!!

Daher würde ich mir manchmal wünschen das es an Großkarpfenseen, Paylakes, oder aber nur am Dorfweiher das gleiche Phänomen gibt wie bei Prostituierten oder bei McDonalds.
Dort werden jährlich Milliarden € umgesetzt obwohl niemand hingeht. Zumindest offiziell...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

ich bin reiter und angler, überall versucht man uns das leben schwer zu machen, alles sind wir böse und tuen den tieren nur schlechtes, das ohne angler viele gewässer schon fischleer wären und bestimmt arten gar nicht mehr da wäre erzählt natürlich keiner.
freunde von mir sind jäger, auch die können sich ne ganze menge mist anhören.
diese natur und tierschützer sehen nur was sie sehen wollen.
zum thema, jeder soll es so machen wie er mag, wer seinen fisch mitnehem möchte und ihn sinnvoll verwertet, ok, wer seinen fisch wieder zurücksetzen möchte weil er keinen verwendung hat auch ok, ich setze nach möglichkeit auch zurück wenn sie zu groß sind, aber was ich immer nicht verstehe, warum muss man alles posten und so ne welle machen wenn man nen großen gefangen hat, wenn man es unbedingt der welt mitteilen muss, dann muss man ja wohl kaum sagen das der fisch zurückgestzt wurde.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Die Sache mit den spezialisierten Anglern betrifft ja auch alle anderen Sparten. Nur sind die Hantas eben eindeutig als solche zu identifizieren und damit erst einmal leichte Beute für sog. Journalisten und "Naturfreunde".

Wenn spezialisierte Raubfischangler plötzlich nichts mehr zurücksetzen dürfen, dann sägen sich solche Leute recht schnell den Ast ab, auf dem sie selber sitzen.

Das Problem mit den Fotos/Videos ist auch komplexer. Viele gepostete Fische sind garnicht in Deutschland gefangen worden. 

Aber im Prinzip ist das Hauptproblem, das wir Deutschen nicht ganz dicht sind. Sobald die Chance auf ein neues Verbot besteht, dann wird man immer genug Fürsprecher finden. Selbst aus den "eigenen Reihen". Immer getreu dem Motto: "Ich angel nicht auf Karpfen, also kann es ruhig verboten werden. Was betrifft es mich?".

Genau diese Mentalität ist es, die dem Angelsport in Deutschland den Garaus macht. Nur kann es eben von den meisten nicht verstanden werden. Hier gilt uneingeschränkt Ralles Spuch aus dem "Wallerthread".

Dem User Steff gebe ich uneingeschränkt recht. Genau so ist es. Hier laufen viel zu viele Leute rum, die ihr eigenes Handeln nicht hinterfragen können, aber sich ganz schnell eine moralisch überlegene Position gegenüber anderen einnehmen. Auch eine rein deutsche Eigenart.

Ich finde diese ganzen "Ökodiskussionen" (worauf es zwangsläufig hinausläuft) zum Kotzen. Wir sind in einem extrem dicht besiedelten Land und wir sorgen dafür, das immer mehr Menschen auf weniger Raum rumhocken. 

Naturnutzung aber bitte nur noch für Mitglieder der Spendsammel Naturschutzverbände. Der Rest kann dann in den "hippen" Städten hocken.

Ich hab es in einem anderen Thread im Board schon einmal geschrieben. Es ist sehr gut möglich, dass die "Naturschützer" den Kampf gegen Angler/Wanderer/Jogger/Mountainbikefahrer/Kletterer usw "gewinnen" werden. Aber in einer Gesellschaft, wo sich keiner mehr für die Natur interessiert (wo ja keiner hin darf) wird das ganze einen katastrophalen Ausgang nehmen.

Aber meiner Meinung nach gehts ja sowieso garnicht um die Natur, sondern um (Spenden)-Geld.

Also machen wir uns das Leben in unserem recht engen Land nur weiter so schwer wie nur möglich. Wenn man sich die Glücklichkeitsindexe so anschaut, dann liegen wir auf denselben Plätzen wie Syrien und andere Kriesengeplagte Dritteweltländer.

Sowas kommt ja auch nicht von alleine...sondern da muss man als eines der reichsten Länder der Erde schon ordentlich was für tun!


----------



## fordfan1 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Also machen wir uns das Leben in unserem recht engen Land nur weiter so schwer wie nur möglich. Wenn man sich die Glücklichkeitsindexe so anschaut, dann liegen wir auf denselben Plätzen wie Syrien und andere Kriesengeplagte Dritteweltländer.
> 
> Sowas kommt ja auch nicht von alleine...sondern da muss man als eines der reichsten Länder der Erde schon ordentlich was für tun!



Naja,ich kann mir die "Befragten" schon gut vor meinem inneren Auge vorstellen...

Wenn mir etwas nicht passt versuche ich das zu ändern,und heule mich nicht bei Leuten aus die es sowieso nicht interessiert?


----------



## fordfan1 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip ist das Hauptproblem, das wir Deutschen nicht ganz dicht sind. Sobald die Chance auf ein neues Verbot besteht, dann wird man immer genug Fürsprecher finden. Selbst aus den "eigenen Reihen". Immer getreu dem Motto: "Ich angel nicht auf Karpfen, also kann es ruhig verboten werden. Was betrifft es mich?".



Wobei ich wieder den Verweis hierrauf mache...

https://secure.avaaz.org/de/petitio...er_Sportangler_in_NordrheinWestfalen/?cZNGJgb



Merkst du was |supergri


----------



## Lazarus (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



gründler schrieb:


> Mitte der 80er = Es wird sich nix für euch ändern alles bleibt beim alten!
> #h


*Du hast recht!* Nein, unterm Strich ist es sogar besser geworden. Damals gabs bei uns hier ein Nachtangelverbot, außerdem durften wir nur mit einer Rute fischen. Echt!
Heute: Kein Nachtangelverbot mehr, 2 Ruten. Nur der lebende KöFi ist inzwischen verboten. Schade eigentlich - aber nicht schlimm, ich fang auch mit Kunstköder und totem KöFi meine Hechte.

In den  80ern war C&R bei uns kein Thema. Da hätte sich jeder an die Stirn getippt, wenn einer einen 90er Hecht zurückgesetzt hätte. Zu Recht!
Der Umstand, dass es noch immer mindestens genauso viele 100er Hechte gibt wie damals, bestätigt diese Ansicht.


----------



## Alster (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Bis zu 30 Kg. schwere Karpfen lassen sich dort fangen, das ist wohl nen neuer Rekord. 

Ich glaub der See-Besitzer kann die Kartenpreise demnächst erhöhen.


----------



## musti71 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Haha, das ganze ist echt gute Promo für den Dachswaldsee


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den spezialisierten Anglern betrifft ja auch alle anderen Sparten. Nur sind die Hantas eben eindeutig als solche zu identifizieren und damit erst einmal leichte Beute für sog. Journalisten und "Naturfreunde".
> 
> Wenn spezialisierte Raubfischangler plötzlich nichts mehr zurücksetzen dürfen, dann sägen sich solche Leute recht schnell den Ast ab, auf dem sie selber sitzen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich find´s immer wieder befremdlich wie hier manchmal kategorisiert wird:
„Die Angler“ auf der einen Seite – und die Jogger, die Mountainbiker, ja sogar Wanderer und Naturschützer auf der anderen.
Diese Trennungen sind genauso bescheuert und oft unrealistisch wie z.B. „die Autofahrer“ und „die Radfahrer“.
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr so macht, aber ich bin von dem Aufgezählten so ziemlich alles in einer Person, nur natürlich selten gleichzeitig.
Und auch ich reg´ mich gelegentlich über so manchen Volksgenossen auf, der an dem alten Kanal an dem ich selbst auch öfter angle, sich auf dem schmalen Weg so dermaßen breit macht das man kaum zu Fuß, geschweige denn mit dem Fahrrad vorbei kommt. „…Mensch diese Angler sind ein ignorantes Volk…“ „…Müssen diese Radfahrer ausgerechnet hier fahren…“ Mal ehrlich, so, oder so ähnlich denken doch die meisten von uns, je nachdem was wir gerade machen.:m
Aber nochmal der kleine aber entscheidende Unterschied, den die große Mehrheit unserer nichtangelnden Mitmenschen nicht verstehen will und hierzulande vielleicht auch nie wird:
Ein Wanderer oder Jogger, Radfahrer oder sonst wer der in die Natur raus geht,
der tut das nicht mit der Intension oder dem Vorsatz „Tiere zu quälen“. Und das ist nunmal – ob´s nun letztendlich stimmt oder nicht – der Eindruck der allermeisten Nichtangler!!
Ich möchte hier keine weitere Grundsatzdiskussion über die Korrektheit dieser Ansicht oder das umstrittene Schmerzempfinden usw. lostreten.
Aber das ist nun mal sehr oft das Bild, das über diese Art des Angeln entstanden ist.
Klar trampelt auch ein Wanderer Pflanzen und Tiere kaputt, entstehen überall bei der Nutzung der Natur „Kollateralschäden“. Auch beim „normalen“ Angeln. Nach meiner Erfahrung wird uns das jedoch auch von Laien zumeist „verziehen“, die natürlich gleich mal vorbeischauen wenn sie sehen, das man einem untermaßigen Zander versucht den tief geschluckten Drilling rauszuoperieren. Denn wie wir alle wissen passiert das gar nicht so selten, aber eben nicht mit Absicht!!
Und genau die wird dem „Hanta“ eben (zu recht?) unterstellt.

Und auch der Raubfisch-Spezi der hier erwähnt wurde, der ja wohl den gesamten Bestand wegfangen würde wenn er denn alles entnehmen würde was er fängt:
Dagegen gibt zumeist auch eine klare Meinung:
„Dann geh eben ne Weile nicht mehr los um Hechte zu fangen!“ „Geh joggen oder wandern, Golf spielen oder in den Biergarten.“ „Und wenn du unbedingt angeln gehen willst, dann geh Plötzen stippen!!!“

Daher gebe ich euch recht - die Luft für alle Angler könnte dünner werden,
aber wenn, dann hat meiner Meinung nach hat die öffentliche Außenwirkung so mancher „Specimen-Anglergruppierungen“ einen wesentlichen Anteil daran!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Spassfussel schrieb:


> *Aber das Catch and Release werde ich nie verstehen* mit Kamera auf dem Kopf um irgendwas auf Youtube zu präsentieren.
> Sorry aber ich verstehe es nicht.



Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

 Jeder Fisch den der C&Rler zurücksetzt kann von der Anglerschaft wieder geangelt werden.

 Jeder Fisch den du angelst ist für die Anglerschaft für immer verloren.


----------



## Carras (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

HI Holger,

so ganz kann ich Deinen Ausführunge nicht folgen bzw. beipflichten.

Dass vermeintlich negative Außenwirkungen, auf die Specimen Gruppe (egal welcher Fischart) zurückzuführen ist, halte ich an den Haaren herbei gezogen. 
Vor allem aber lese ich in dieser Auffassung eines Anglers (!!!) , dass er durchaus "Probleme" mit anders Angelnden hat. Oder anders gesagt, nicht gut findet. 
Sprich der eine Angler Urteilt über einen anderen Angler. Und das sehe ich , durchaus als Problem im Problem.
Wir brauchen ja gar keine Irritationen von außen. Wir haben sie ja so schon unter uns selbst.

Dass Radfahrer, Skifahrer, Jogger und sonstige Personen, welche ihr Hobby in der freien Natur verbringen, keinen negative Einfluss (Auswirkungen) auf die Tierwelt haben sollen, ist meiner Meinung nach, nicht zu Ende gedacht.
Denn, sehr wohl hat ein Trail mitten durch den Wald, oder die Skipiste auf dem Berg, oder anderes,...eine negative Auswirkung auf die Natur und Ihre Tiere die in jener leben!
Auch dazu gibt es genügend Umwelt und Tierschützer die gegen solche Dinge sind!

Und dass die Angler mit dem Vorsatz zum Fischen gehen, "Tiere zu Quälen", ...ich weiss nicht so recht. Also ich nicht!

Ich habe schon mit viele Leuten in meinem Umfeld übers Angeln gesprochen. Die aller meisten interessieren sich dafür, mal mehr mal weniger. Nur sehr, sehr selten habe ich so Sprüche gehört wie: "ach die armen Fische,.. das tut denen doch sicher weh, wenn sie einen Haken im Maul haben ?" Und das ist dann eher ein Frage als ein Feststellung (Behauptung).

Und genau da liegt auch ein entscheidender Punkt:
Wenn diese Sprüche kommen, ging es bislang niemals darum, ob da ein Specimenangler angelte, oder der normalo Kochtopfangler.

Denn viele Leute  kennen den Unterschied zw. Specimenangler und Kochtopfangler gar nicht. Zumal das bei den aufgeführten Sprüchen auch völlig irrelevant ist. Da geht es schlicht um Angler. Um Dich, um mich und um alle anderen.

Das Thema: Umwelt, Natur und Tierschutz ist ja nicht ausschließlich mit dem Angeln zu verbinden. Dazu gibt es tausende Ansatzpunkte in allen Lebensbereichen. Ich denke, da sind wir uns alle einig.

Es wird  eben immer Leute geben, die sich über dieses und jenes aufregen. Getreu dem Motto: "Im Falle eine Falles, demonstriere ich für Alles..." 
Das ist fast schon "typisch Deutsch". Die Nation der ewig nörgelnden! Obwohl es realistisch betrachtet, in Deutschland doch gar nicht so schlimm ist, wie diese Leute immer meinen. Die sollten mal in andere Länder gehen,.....und schauen was da so los ist!


Und eine Sache sollte man immer auch bedenken.
Die Presse ist heutzutage, unglaublich darauf aus, Storys und dicke Schlagzeilen zu liefern, die anders sind als der 0815 Floots, der so oder so jeden Tag überall zu lesen ist.
Da ist ganz oft, mehr Tohuwabohu und Schaumschlägerei dahinter, als reeler (profesioneller) Journalismus. Die Fakten wären ggf ja Langweilig, also muss man die Artikel so schreiben, dass es die Leute irgendwo berührt bzw trifft!

Vieles wird doch nur halb so warm gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit ist das deutlich zu sehen.
Wen interessiert denn morgen noch , was gestern in der Zeitung stand.

Jeden Tag gibt es neue Top - Schlagzeilen, die vergangene Schlagzeilen in den Hintergrund und teils auch in Vergessenheit geraten lassen.
Und diese Schlagzeilen, zeigen letzten Endes, doch oftmals nur immer irgendwelche  "Dramatischen" Dinge auf. 
Das was gut ist, Tag für Tag aufs neue gut läuft,...wird doch niemals erwähnt, weil es keinen interresiert und als Selbstverständlich betrachtet wird.


Die Sache mit den profilierungssüchtigen Dauer - Postern, sei es auf FB, Twitter, Youtube oder sonst wo,....kann ich persönlich, auch in keiner Weiße nachvollziehen. Ich bin da noch nicht durchgestiegen, warum man das so machen muss. Fehlende Anerkennung ? Sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem in unserer heutigen Leistungsgesellschaft, was mit Angel nun erst mal gar nix zu tun hat.

Für Elementar und Wichtig halte ich es, dass wir innerhalb der Anglerschaft, nicht gegeneinander  schießen. Egal welcher Gruppe man angehört.  
Es hilft niemanden, höchstens dem einen oder anderen selbst, (persönlich für sich), wenn er irgend eine Schuld auf andere schieben kann. Dann hat er eine rechtfertigung für alles und kann mit freiem Gewissen sagen. " An mir hat das ja nicht gelegen, da waren andere Schuld drann! "

Das ist unser Angler,... Hauptproblem !


So Long, immer weiter so.....

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Servus Carras,
ich gebe dir in einigem was du schreibst recht.
Und ja, ich bin nicht mit allem einverstanden was viele unserer "Kollegen" so treiben. Bei der Vielfalt an Angelmethoden, Gewässern, Volksgruppen, Bestände usw. usw. ist es meiner Ansicht nach kaum möglich das wir uns alle lieb haben.
Mein Verhalten findet manch anderer Angler den ich kenne übringens auch nicht gut!!
Ich kann und muß damit leben!
Im übrigen sind wir hier ja fast unter uns. Außerdem habe ich auch hauptsächlich versucht die Auffassung sehr vieler Nichtangler wiederzugeben. Meine persönliche ist bei weitem nicht so radikal dagegen.
Im Gegenteil, nur weil ich was nicht gut finde tue ich noch lange nicht alles dafür das es verboten wird!!
Aber im Kern ist es schon korrekt, mit manch anderen Anglern hab ich so meine Probleme. Aber wie gesagt, die auch mit mir.
Der Wunsch nach kollektivem Zusammenhalt - ich denke es wird ein Wunsch bleiben. Ich denke da nicht mal nur an "die Kochtopfangler" und die "C&Rler", sondern hier im Board wird ja z.B. auch sehr oft gegen "die Organisierten" gewettert...!!!!
Die größte Wildsau ist dann wahrsch. irgendwer dazwischen.
Und wenn derjenige dann auch noch nen V8 fährt, mit Öl heizt und den Müll nicht trennt....|bigeyes

Und klar es stimmt, auch "die Skifahrer" die gerne neben den Pisten durch Wald und Wiesen rauschen, schaden bewusst ihrer Umwelt. Und auch diejenigen müssen mit der Kritik anderer Leben. Davon gibt es ja auch reichlich.

Und zu Ende denken kann man das Ganze meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.
Das hab ich schon mehrfach versucht. Ich habe einen guten Bekannten, der sehr aktiv beim BN ist.
Mit dem hab ich schon einige Abende bei einigen Bierchen versucht das Thema Naturschutz, Artenschutz, und alles was damit zusammenhängt "zu Ende" zu denken. Das geht nicht.
Nur wenn wir Menschen uns morgen geschlossen umbringen - vielleicht!?

Ich hoffe sehr das du Recht hast, das sich das alles wieder irgendwann legt, und wenn du die Erfahrung hast das C&R vielen Leuten wurscht ist - umso besser!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hezaru (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Boo eh, 
der Trööd ist gerade mal einen Tag alt.
Wen man in D keine Sorgen hat, dann werden halt welche gemacht. Wenn der Betreiber Gewerbesteuer, Mehrwertsteuer, Einkommenssteuer und was weiss ich noch zahlt wird das von der Obrigkeit lockerer gesehen. Darum gehts wohl in D. Dazu noch BG, KK usw und alles passt dann.
Ich hab hier viele gute Kommentare gelesen auf die ich nicht eingehen kann. Auch wenn Thomas mich schon oft generft hat wegen angeblichem OT, hier hat er mit seinem Kommentar mal recht.Tierschutz ist Bundesrecht, und dafür haben wir einen Bundesverband für (gegen?) Angler. Es nützt nichts wenn wir uns hier im i-Net darüber aufregen, zerstreiten (die bösen Karphantas), beim nächsten mal sind dann halt die Spinnangler dran, usw.
Vergleicht man das Ganze mit Puten, Geflügel, Schweinemast, Aquakultur sind wir nur ganz kleine Fische.
Aber das sind Milliardengeschäfte mit vielen Beschäftigten, vielen Steuereinnahmen.
Und ganz, ganz wichtig, die billige Ernährung der Bevölkerung, damit genug für den Konsum übrig bleibt. Da muss sich der Tierschutz dann wieder ganz weit hinten anstellen.
Damit sind wir wieder beim Hauptproplem das wir eine ganz schwache Lobbyvertretung haben.|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Danke - gut erkannt.....


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich würde mal gerne wissen wieviele Angler " Die Grünen " wählen


----------



## fordfan1 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Damit sind wir wieder beim Hauptproplem das wir eine ganz schwache Lobbyvertretung haben.|krach:



Da schiebe ich es immer noch nicht drauf,das Hauptproblem liegt wie gesagt in der Anglerschaft selber.

Würde es solche Freds geben wenn wir eine geschlossene Truppe wären?


Das möge jetzt bitte jeder für sich selber beantworten,ICH habe meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Stefff (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Guten Morgen!

Allmählich beschleicht mich ein zwiegespaltenes Gefühl!
Soll man jetzt in einem solchen Forum diskutieren und in entsprechenden Threads seine Meinung kundtun 
oder
hält sich jeder zurück und hält seine Klappe??????

Dann werden Themen die brisant oder interessant sind in Zukunft nur noch aus dem Eingangspost bestehen!
Dann soll/kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung auf ein Blatt Papier schreiben und anschliessend wegwerfen!

Sicherlich erweckt eine solche diskussion oftmals den Eindruck einer gespaltenen Anglerschaft!
Es ist wohl klar das wir nicht alle uneingeschränkt miteinender klar kommen/kommen würden , wie im "richtigen Leben" eben auch. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das wir Angler oftmal näher zusammen liegen als es oft bei solchen Themen den anschein erweckt!
Eine Frage der ausdrucksweise und der persönlichen Auffassung!
Verständnis oder Missverständniss, dass ist die Frage!
Zweiteres ist oft der Hauptgrund von Streitigkeiten!!

Manchmal will man jemanden oder etwas nicht verstehen oder eben falsch verstehen, dann werden die Wörter im Munde gedreht! Wer kennt das nicht!

Und  welche "Gruppierung" von uns Anglern am Ende wirklich behauptet/behaupten sollte, an allem nicht auch eine gewisse "Mitschuld" zu haben, liegt denke ich völlig daneben!

Wer von uns ......... , der werfe  ......... Stein!!!!!!!

Cheerio!


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

So siehts aus.
Einerseits wird lauthals verkündet man solle nicht alles abnicken und andererseits wird genau das wiederum verlangt.
Die Diskussion ist wichtig und richtig und sollte nicht untersagt werden.

Und besonders, wenn ich solche Kommentare lese:



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> Jeder Fisch den der C&Rler zurücksetzt kann von der Anglerschaft wieder geangelt werden.
> 
> Jeder Fisch den du angelst ist für die Anglerschaft für immer verloren.



muss ich immer daran denken, dass ich mit den meisten Anglern weniger in eine Schublade gesteckt werden will, als mit den ach so bösen Naturschützern.

#h


----------



## Xylence (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Es soll doch jeder so halten wie er möchte,nur WENN ich etwas in einer rechtlichen Grauzone betreibe und es dann auch noch laut kundtue brauche ich mich über Gegenwind oder restriktivere Auflagen nicht zu wundern.
> 
> Geht einfach angeln,macht mit den Fischen was ihr wollt,nur versucht nicht zu missionieren,gilt übrigens für beide "Seiten".
> 
> (Schon blöd wenn man das so schreiben muss).




Genau richtig m.M.n. 

Man sieht heute viele viele Videos im Netz von Anglern die einem zeigen wie man Fisch fängt. Wenn man in jedem Video zeigt wie sie die Fische auch wieder releasen denn gibt es danach immer Diskussionsstoff. Die einen finden es toll das der Fisch wieder ins Wasser zurück darf und die anderen schießen dagegen. Wenn man lediglich sehen würde wie der Fisch gefangen wird und danach die Kamera ausmacht, weiß keiner ob dieser Fisch nun weiter schwimmt, im Nachhinein stirbt oder gar gleich stirbt und verwertet wird. Man kann dem Angler also nix vorwerfen. Man müsste halt live dabei sein um zu sehen was mit dem Fisch passiert. 

Wenn man alles öffentlich sichtbar macht oder im Forum nen Threat erstellt wo man schreibt "habe 90 Zander gefangen und ihn zurück gesetzt." oder "habe 90 Hecht gefangen und der ist nun in der Pfanne/Gefrierschrank" denn ist es nur logisch das sich da Für-und Gegensprecher finden und man eventuell Gegenwind von einigen bekommt. Man könnte es, wenn man es denn nötig hat, schreiben "habe 90er Zander gefangen." Bild dazu und gut ist. Kommt denn die Frage "Was hast du damit gemacht? Freigelassen oder mitgenommen?" Kann man sich ja enthalten. 

Ich bin noch nicht lange dabei, korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsches oder unpassendes schreibe. 

M.M.n. aber eine Möglichkeit das die ganze Diskussion über C&R ein Ende findet und die Damen und Herren des NaBu müssten schon los ans Wasser und die Angler beobachten um sich denn in der Presse darüber auszukotzen was wir Angler nicht alles verkehrt machen. 

MfG
Christian


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



daci7 schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> Einerseits wird lauthals verkündet man solle nicht alles abnicken und andererseits wird genau das wiederum verlangt.
> Die Diskussion ist wichtig und richtig und sollte nicht untersagt werden.
> 
> ...



 Dann erläutere doch mal, gern mit fundierten Fakten, welche negativen Auswirkungen C&R, wie in Holland gelebt, auf die Natur hat. 

 Ich erkenne das beim besten Willen nicht. Ich lass mir noch den Zusammenhang mit Tierschutz eingehen, aber das hat doch nix mit Naturschutz zu tun. Im Gegenteil. #c


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@Xylence,


> Ich bin noch nicht lange dabei, korrigiert mich wenn ich was falsches oder unpassendes schreibe.


Nö, alles richtig.
Dabei hast du aber die Psyche der Poser nicht aufm Zettel, die absolut bestrebt sind, ihr edelmütiges Releasen auch zu dokumentieren, um dafür natürlich Anerkennung zu ernten!
Das dies heute nicht mehr uneingeschränkt läuft (mit der Anerkennung),
übersehen so einige in ihrer Eitelkeit.

@Daci


> muss ich immer daran denken, dass ich mit den meisten Anglern weniger in  eine Schublade gesteckt werden will, als mit den ach so bösen  Naturschützern.


Ich habe auch zunehmend ein Problem damit, mich mit diesen eitlen
Posern und Futterverklappern *solidarisch zeigen zu müssen*, nur um nicht die Angelei im gesamten weiter zu gefährden!

Ein weiteres Problem ist wohl, dass die Leute welche die Karre derart systematisch in den Sand setzen, weder hier schreiben, noch lesen und in ihrer Dumpfheit wahrscheinlich gar nicht fähig dazu sind.

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Vielleicht ist es nicht Eitelkeit, sondern die Aufforderung zum Nachmachen. 
Es wird in Deutschland immer noch zuviel abgeschlagen und zu wenig zurückgesetzt. (Von einigen Spezialisten mal abgesehen).

Die Holländer schlagen sich über die "Deutschen" die Hände über den Kopf zusammen, wie ich neulich auf einer Angelmesse im Gespräch mit einem Vereinsvorsitzenden gemacht habe. Er hat für sein Angelland Holland geworben.

Die Fischentnahme ist dort grundsätzlich und streng limitiert erlaubt, und es wird nur wenig für den Eigenbedarf entnommen. Hechte, Karpfen sind oft vor Entnahme geschützt (Welse vollständig).


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



> Vielleicht ist es nicht Eitelkeit, sondern die Aufforderung zum Nachmachen.



Weil es dabei um so stark bedrohte Fischarten wie Hechte und Karpfen geht? (ich hoffe die Ironie wird auch ohne smilie verstanden!)
Bei Bachforellen oder Äschen könnte ich das verstehen, da macht dies noch Sinn, quasi als Vorbild!

Jürgen


----------



## Stefff (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Daci
> Ich habe auch zunehmend ein Problem damit, mich mit diesen eitlen
> Posern und Futterverklappern *solidarisch zeigen zu müssen*, nur um nicht die Angelei im gesamten weiter zu gefährden!
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen!

Bis jetzt bin ich mit den meisten deiner Posts klar gekommen und lese diese auch gerne!

Aber hier fühle ich mich auch angesprochen, zumindest müsste ich angesprochen fühlen!

Auch ich mache Fangfotos (nicht immer aber eben auch) und poste diese! Auch hier im Forum!
Auch ich füttere an oder lege Futterplätze an (zwar nur in unseren Privat Seen unserer "Interessengemeinschaft") aber ich tue es!

Bin sozusagen nach deinem Reden ein Poser und Futterverklapper!

Ich denke hier wiedermal zu verallgemeinern ist auch nicht die richtige Art und Weiße!!
Wenn ich alles entnehmen würde was in meinen Angeltouren an´s Band geht, dann müsste ich entwerder
a) nur 5mal pro Jahr, für 2 Std, zum Angeln gehen
b) mir ne Tiefkühlzelle kaufen 
oder
c) würden mich warscheinlich weniger erfolgreiche "Eigenverbrauchs Angler" steinigen und ins Wasser schmeißen!
Gäbe auch noch Lösung 
d) Angeln ohne Anbißstelle also Haken!!!

Ich geh nun mal gerne zum Angeln und das nicht mal so oft!
Soll ich mir jetzt ein neues Hobby suchen??

Sollten wir uns alle hier abmelden ?
Ist das die Lösung ??
Oder Internet und Fotographie ganz abschaffen!

Zeiten werden moderner/ändern sich!
Angeln wird moderner/ändern sich!
Denkweisen werden moderner/ändern sich!
Persöhnliche Einstellungen ändern sich auch!

Was und wie  sollen wir es deiner Meinung nach "richtig" machen?
Und ist dies dann aus anderer Sicht auch "Das Richtige"?

Du siehst, Fragen über Fragen!
Und jeder von uns hat teilweise auch ein paar richtige Antworten dazu, aber eben nicht ausnahmslos nur richtige Antworten!!

Grüße!!


Oh, hab gerade noch deine Signatur entdeckt!
Auch darüber lässt sich nachdenken! Trifft wohl auf jeden zu!!

Und das alles hier sollte bitte nicht als Angriff verstanden werden!!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



daci7 schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> Einerseits wird lauthals verkündet man solle nicht alles abnicken und andererseits wird genau das wiederum verlangt.
> Die Diskussion ist wichtig und richtig und sollte nicht untersagt werden.
> 
> ...


 
 Na dann verrate doch mal , da es meine nicht sein soll , in welche Schublade du gerne möchtest.


----------



## Primsfischer (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Hier mal meine Meinung, ich will niemandem etwas vorschreiben, sondern wie gesagt meine Meinung mal verbreiten
Ein Angler darf mit seinem maßigen Fang, alles waidgerechte machen was er will. Es ist eine Frage von Vernunft wie man mit seinen Fängen umgeht. Ich kenne sehr viele Angler die nur auf ihren Profit aus sind und die Leidenschaft und Freude an ihrem wunderbaren Hobby verlernt haben. Diese "Profitangler" entnehmen alles was 1mm über dem Maß ist, außer Kleinfische, denn daran kann man sich ja nicht erfreuen....
Zur Vernunft: Welchen Sinn macht es einen Meterhecht zu entnehmen, der den Fortbestand seiner Art in einem Gewässer sichert, oder (habe ich schon leider miterlebt) einen Karpfen zu entnehmen, der über 10kg wiegt, nur weil er sich als Fischfrikadelle gut macht.
Fische sind keine Ware, sondern Lebewesen, die einem Ökosystem angehören, dass letztendlich auch uns am Leben hält.
Das soll kein Appell sein alle Fische zu releasen die man fängt, sondern ein Appell an die, die vergessen haben was ihr Hobby wirklich ausmacht und ein Appell an den Verstand mancher Angelkollegen.
Auch ich entnehme Fische, weil auch ich mal in den Genuss meines eigenen Fangs kommen will. Nur ob wir, dass in ein paar Jahren noch tun können, liegt in unseren Händen, dass hängt allein vom Handeln der Fischer, Angler und Gesetzgeber ab.
Ich habe mit 4 Jahren mit meinem Hobby losgelegt und bin jetzt 15, selbst in dieser Zeit von knapp 11 Jahren, konnte ich feststellen wie die Fischbestände in vielen Gewässern, die für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich sind, "zurückgehen".
In jungen Jahren konnte man noch Barsche und Rotaugen mit einfachsten Montagen( Stock, Schnur, Haken) überlisten, heute muss man teilweise hochausgefallene Rigs verwenden, nur um einen kleinen Barsch zu fangen
Ich will mich nicht als Unschuldsengel präsentieren
das soll nur mal ein kleiner Denkanstoß sein.


----------



## NedRise (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ja immer diese Poser/Futterverklapper#dmanman...

Kann das echt nicht mehr lesen, das grenzt fast schon an eine Phobie...|rolleyes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Was mich doch sehr wundert: jeder regt sich über die Anfeindungen auf...

Der Besitzer ist doch selbst schuld das die ganze Geschichte so aufgebauscht wird!!!
Lest euch doch nochmal alles durch, in jedem Bericht wird von illegal errichteten Gebäuden usw. berichtet und das schon mehrfach aufgefordert wurde diese zu beseitigen.
Nun, da der ach so schlaue Besitzer diesen Aufforderungen nicht nachkommt, wird ihm halt anders das Handwerk gelegt, so einfach ist das für die Behörden.
Wenn dann noch nach dem unsäglichen Bericht auf NDR die erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit der wachsamen Bürger dazu kommt sollte man einfach mal eine Zeitlang die Bälle flachhalten und halt mal nicht jeden Fang incl. Gewässerangabe im Internet propagieren.

Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es eine ähnliche Story und die Geschichte ist nun  Thema im Stadtrat...


----------



## Stefff (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was mich doch sehr wundert: jeder regt sich über die Anfeindungen auf...
> 
> Der Besitzer ist doch selbst schuld das die ganze Geschichte so aufgebauscht wird!!!
> Lest euch doch nochmal alles durch, in jedem Bericht wird von illegal errichteten Gebäuden usw. berichtet und das schon mehrfach aufgefordert wurde diese zu beseitigen.
> ...



Servus.

Na dann hoffen wir mal das dass so einfach ist und die Hintergründe, die du genannt hast, stimmen!

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!

Von mir aus darf das gerne stimmen, was du geschrieben hast. Nix lieber als das!

Warscheinlich wird man, speziell von diesem Fall, nie mehr was hören sobald die Wellen etwas abgeflaut sind!!

Und wir schlagen uns hier wie immer die Köpfe ein und schieben uns gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe!
Vielleicht ist genau das dass Ziel, uns noch mehr zu entzweien als wir eh schon sind!

Grüße


----------



## catchandfun (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Vor ein paar Tagen war ich auch noch gegen C&R, und möchte mich für meinen post von vor ein paar Tagen entschuldigen, dank diesem Thread hat sich meine Meinung nun geändert, logisch gesehen ist das doch eine gute Sache für unsere Gewässer. Es bleiben mehr Fische im Wasser. Also ist jede Diskussion darüber überflüssig. Ich freu mich über jeden C&Rler.*Persönlich halte ich es so dass ich nur soviele Fische fange wie ich selbst verwerten kann,und werde den ein oder anderen Kapitalen wieder schwimmen lassen. #6

Vieleicht denkt der ein, oder andere nochmal darüber nach. Es ist einfach schade das die Angler in zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt werden. Und wir uns hier immer in die Haare bekommen. #6


----------



## Xylence (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Was führte zu dem Sinneswandel? Du sagtest immer hin "du wirst dieses C&R nie verstehen, was du fangen wirst landet in der Pfanne"


----------



## catchandfun (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ja ich bin ja auch nicht soviel am Wasser gewesen, wenn ich meine 3 Hechte und 5 Aale  im Jahr gefangen habe dann war das schon viel für mich. Ander Fischarten die ich nicht Esse wie Karpfen z.b. sind bei mir auch wieder schwimmen gegangen. Warscheinlich entnimmt der ein oder andere C&R  mehr Fisch im Jahr als ich. #6


----------



## Carpcrack98 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Na dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur besinnung


----------



## Joleen (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Leute werdet wach hier geht es um einnahmen und Daseinsberechtigung der Naturschutz und Tierschutzverbände. Das ganze hat nichts mit Angler zutun wir sind nur angreifbar und schwach und sind ein leichtes zu manipulierendes Ziel. 
 Die die wirklich der Natur schaden und Milliarden Gewinne machen werden nicht angegriffen. Die Überfischung in denen 30 % der Fische schon beim ankommen an Bord ersticken interessiert keinen.

 Wie ich in einem vorigen Post schon sagte: Wenn man den Teufel gewähren lässt schafft er eine Hölle.
 Es geht im Tierschutz um Geld, Politik und Einfluss.
 Wenn es keine Gutbezahlten Posten oder Aussicht auf Anerkennung und Macht gäbe würde sich niemand dafür interessieren.
 #q


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Stefff schrieb:


> Auch ich mache Fangfotos (nicht immer aber eben auch) und poste diese! Auch hier im Forum!
> Auch ich füttere an oder lege Futterplätze an (zwar nur in unseren Privat Seen unserer "Interessengemeinschaft") aber ich tue es!



Hallo Sefff,

das mit dem Anfüttern ist, so es mit "Sinn und Verstand" gemacht wird, nicht wirklich "verwerflich". Mit den Fotos schaut die Geschichte (meist) etwas anders aus.... 

Während es für das selektive (nicht generelle) zurücksetzen von Fischen die man nicht verwerten kann eine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt schaut es für Fotos von diesen Fischen die man zurückgesetzt hat bzw. zurücksetzen will eben anders aus. 

Wenn man dazu noch im Hinterkopf hat, dass es eben wg. solcher Fotos (und nicht wegen dem zurücksetzen ansich wie oft fälschlich behauptet wird) es schon einige Angler vor Gericht geschafft haben stellt sich die Frage ob man da wirklich gut beraten ist mit solchen Fotos "hausieren" zu gehen sei es für sich wie auch für die Angler insgesamt.

Sicher sind bisher nur einige wenige Angler deshalb belangt worden aber wenn man sich anschaut wieviele kritische, sachlich teilweise falsche und zum teil sogar defamierende Berichte es über das Angeln in den letzten 1-2 Jahren in die Zeitungen oder gar ins Fernsehen geschafft haben sollte man schon etwas sensibler mit der ganzen Geschichte umgehen und sich nicht zu sicher fühlen. Wer hätte vor einigen Jahren gedacht, dass in Spanien der Stierkampf mehr oder weniger vor dem Ende steht ...



Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Natürlich kann man fotografieren - nur sollte das zügig geschehen und nicht in "Fotosessions" ausarten (nicht fotografieren ist tierschutzwidrig, sondern das zu lange Handling, was aber auch in jedem Einzelfall sowohl beweisen wie beurteilt werden muss...)..

Davon ab:
Angler MÜSSEN bekannterweise Fische zurücksetzen..

Zwangsweise immer dann, wenn ein Fisch in der Schonzeit gefangen wird oder zu klein ist.

Wird ein Fisch zurückgesetzt, "nur" weil der Angler ihn nicht abschlagen will, wird's komplizierter.

Vor allem für Karpfenangler, denen vorgeworfen wird, schon ohne Entnahmeabsicht angeln zu gehen - wie immer man das beweisen will, ist eine andere Frage..

Das versuchen dann Tierrechtler und Tierschützer Anglern immer wieder, um Angler insgesamt und insbesondere das Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht an den Pranger zu stellen (merke: Den Tierschützern/rechtlern ist der tote Fisch lieber als der lebende....)

So oder so:
Wieder einmal wird Angeln verkürzt aufs reine Fleischmachen, unabhängig der Jahrtausende alten Kultur und Tradition des Angelns (seit der Bronzezeit) als  sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung....


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Und mit Deutschland (und der Schweiz) als rotem Punkt auf der Weltkarte was sowas angeht. Überall woanders ist das zurücksetzen erlaubt, Pflicht, oder gerne gesehen.

Schaut mal Videos von US oder JP Anglern an. Die leben den Traum...

Aber auf der anderen Seite, wir schaffen es ja auch in allen Bereichen, den Menschen immer mehr freie Entscheidungen durch Gesetze abzunehmen. Auf in den kompletten Nannystaat.


----------



## Purist (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Schaut mal Videos von US oder JP Anglern an. Die leben den Traum...



Stimmt, muss traumhaft sein Flitzebogen benutzen zu dürfen und Delfin- und Walfleisch im Laden zu bekommen. |rolleyes


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man fotografieren - nur sollte das zügig geschehen und nicht in "Fotosessions" ausarten (nicht fotografieren ist tierschutzwidrig, sondern das zu lange Handling, was aber auch in jedem Einzelfall sowohl beweisen wie beurteilt werden muss...)..



Das Problem ist, dass dies ein "Graubereich" ist wo es keine "Leitlinien" gibt auf die man sich wirklich verlassen kann...

Für den einen Richter mag es noch ok sein wenn man jemand seinen 55er Hecht nach dem Keschern kurz ablegt und um seine Kamera aus der Tasche zu kramen und den "Selbstauslöser" scharf zu machen also ca. 1-2 Minuten für die ganze Prozedur braucht, der andere Richter ist der Meinung, dass (evtl. auch wg. der Fischgröße ??) für ihn zuviel wäre da er der Meinung ist dass Fische "Schmerz bzw. Leid" empfinden und er der Meinung ist dass jegliche Art von Bildern unangemessen ist.

Tja was macht man da jetzt am besten ... 

Gerade vor dem Hintergrund, dass die "öffentliche Meinung" über Angler aufgrund der Berichte doch deutlich gelitten hat glaube ich nicht, dass "auf sein Recht beharren" noch dazu wenn es in einer Grauzone ist die beste Wahl ist.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Fr33 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Wir reden nur am Angeln bzw. der Freiheiten beim Angeln oder? Waljagd, Bowfishing usw. sinf für mich andere Baustellen!


----------



## musti71 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ein kleines Zitat,

egal wie man es macht - man macht es falsch. 

Mehr gibts zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen - ist ja schließlich nichts neues?

Also shit happens und ran an die Ruten solang das Wetter noch mitspielt!! :vik:


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wer hätte vor einigen Jahren gedacht, dass in Spanien der Stierkampf mehr oder weniger vor dem Ende steht ...
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Peter


 

Der Stierkampf wurde als Kulturgut gesichert.Googel mal,nix mit Ende,sind halt net alle so blöd wie der Deutsche Michel.

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/spanien-stellt-stierkampf-als-kulturgut-unter-schutz-a-932323.html


#h


----------



## Peter61 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Hallo Thomas,
ganz offen meine Zeit ist im Moment zu knapp alles durch zu lesen.
Hab nur mal was von Tierschützern aufgeschnappt.
Dazu kurz zu den Angelkollegen. 
Wenn man einen Angler anspricht, sagt er, er ist Naturschützer. Er kümmert sich um das Wohlergehen der Fische. Dazu gehört aber die gesamte Faunatische Lebensgemeinschaft.
Zudem bringen alle Natur und Tierschutz durcheinander und schmeißen alle Vereinigungen über einen Haufen.
Peta sind wir uns einig, Die sind Militant und vollkommen überflüssig.

Ich selbst bin auch im Naturschutz Mitglied und tätig. Nur so kann ich statt von außen, gezielt die Interessen als Angler vertreten! Das sollten einige mehr tun.

@Thomas
Wenn es um Unterstützung geht, kannst Du Dich auch ggf an die IBB Berlin Hr. Prof Dr. Arlinghaus und seinem Team wenden.
Wir hatten vor kurzem fachlich recht gute Unterstützung mit Gutachten und Infomaterial für den Main.


----------



## cyberpeter (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



gründler schrieb:


> Der Stierkampf wurde als Kulturgut gesichert.Googel mal,nix mit Ende,sind halt net alle so blöd wie der Deutsche Michel.
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/spanien-stellt-stierkampf-als-kulturgut-unter-schutz-a-932323.html
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da ist meiner Meinung das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen - lese Dir den Artikel mal genau durch ... 

Aber wie auch immer das ganze ausgeht hättest Du das vor 10 Jahren für möglich gehalten - darum ging es mir eigentlich. Eine ähnliche Gefahr sehe ich beim Angeln auch !


Gruß Peter


----------



## gründler (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist meiner Meinung das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen - lese Dir den Artikel mal genau durch ... Aber wie auch immer das ganze ausgeht hättest Du das vor 10 Jahren für möglich gehalten - darum ging es mir eigentlich. Eine ähnliche Gefahr sehe ich beim Angeln auch !
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe hier im Netz und bei unseren Vertretern etc. lange genug gewarnt (Jahre),habe genug weitergeleitet was ich von Politikern...etc. auf Staatsjagd'ten...usw. rausgehört habe. Bin da also ganz nah bei dir.


Aber unsere Vertretet wissen schon wie sie uns schützen werden........und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur C&R'ler,Nein das wird noch viel besser kommen und ganz ehrlich der Deutsche Angler hat es nicht anders verdient.


Zu Spanien,warten wir mal ab sage dazu jetzt nix weiter weil Ot,oder googel mal selber  

|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber unsere Vertretet wissen schon wie sie uns schützen werden........und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur C&R'ler,Nein das wird noch viel besser kommen und ganz ehrlich der Deutsche Angler hat es nicht anders verdient.
> |wavey:


 
Vor allen wissen mind. 60 % aller "Organisierten" ja noch nicht einmal, dass sie nicht mehr VDSF bzw. DAV sind. Würde die : "Ich will ja nur Angeln"-Fraktion einmal nur 1 cm über den Tellerrand schauen - ihnen würden die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen was da abläuft und wie sie verarscht werden ....


----------



## Knispel (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Joleen schrieb:


> Leute werdet wach hier geht es um einnahmen und Daseinsberechtigung der Naturschutz und Tierschutzverbände. Das ganze hat nichts mit Angler zutun wir sind nur angreifbar und schwach und sind ein leichtes zu manipulierendes Ziel.
> Die die wirklich der Natur schaden und Milliarden Gewinne machen werden nicht angegriffen. Die Überfischung in denen 30 % der Fische schon beim ankommen an Bord ersticken interessiert keinen.
> 
> Wie ich in einem vorigen Post schon sagte: Wenn man den Teufel gewähren lässt schafft er eine Hölle.
> ...


 
Hallo,
das hast du super erkannt -übrigens - DEIN Verband der DAFV, wofür du sogar noch bezahlst, ist auch ein Naturschutzverband. Du unterstützt damit sogar noch das, was du hier kritisierst ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Diese von Extremgruppen beherrschte Debatte und das dazugehörige
> ganze Nestbeschmutzer-Geschreibsel geht mir auch auf den Zeiger.


 
Ich erkenne nicht, was am Posting von daci7 toll sein soll.
Welchen Schaden *an der Natur* richten die Karpfenangler denn bitte an?

Wir Deutschen diskutieren uns hier einen Wolf über ein Thema, dass im Ausland nur ein Schulterzucken auslöst.
Die C&R-Länder sind doch nicht barbarisch veranlagte Dritteweltländer. Wir reden hier von fast der ganzen westlichen Welt.

Es ist also ziemlich offensichtlich, welches Land hier auf dem Holzweg zu sein scheint.


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Schade das so viele Kommentare einfach gelöscht werden.....erschwert das durchlesen ein wenig#d.
Würden sich einige im Zeitalter von Facebook & Co ein wenig mit ihren posts und den entsprechenden pics zurückhalten so würden wir auch nicht noch mehr Angriffsfläche bieten |gr:. Weiß nicht warum sich einige immer mit ihren Fischen profilieren müssen? Wenn jemand fremdgeht postet er es doch auch nicht |supergri oder doch |kopfkrat??


----------



## Förde-Burns (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Warum soll ein Fisch in der Schonzeit, weniger schmerzen haben als nicht in der Schonzeit?Haben sie überhaupt schmerzen? Vergessen sie nach 20 sekunden was passiert ist ?  Kapiere die Diskussion nicht...


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wenn jemand fremdgeht postet er es doch auch nicht |supergri oder doch |kopfkrat??



ICH hatte das unter "Dicke Fische" mal reingestellt,warum es wieder entfernt wurde #c


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Förde-Burns schrieb:


> Warum soll ein Fisch in der Schonzeit, weniger schmerzen haben als nicht in der Schonzeit?Haben sie überhaupt schmerzen? Vergessen sie nach 20 sekunden was passiert ist ?  Kapiere die Diskussion nicht...



Du verstehst die ganze Problematik nicht so wirklich,oder?

Weswegen haben sie denn die "Schonzeit"?

Leg dir ne Feundin zu und du weisst worum sich dieses Thema in Wirklichkeit dreht,wenn du dann noch da bist würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen #h


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Förde-Burns schrieb:


> Vergessen sie nach 20 sekunden was passiert ist ?



NEIN,da hast du noch 20 Jahre Spass mit :vik:


----------



## Förde-Burns (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Habe 2 Kinder? ^^ Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zutun und was ich denke?


----------



## Eltonxxl (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Moin, 

unter dem Link findet Ihr mal ein Interessantes Gegenbeispiel.

http://www.dragoncarpdirect.com/Pages/FishonFriday

Wahrscheinlich müssen wir doch all auswandern. 

Gruss
Elton


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welchen Schaden *an der Natur* richten die Karpfenangler denn bitte an?



Nicht *die* Karpfenangler, aber ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil derer:

- Übermäßiger Besatz
- Übermäßiger Nährstoffeintrag

Das reicht aus, um kleinere und/oder sensibele Gewässer zu ruinieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...besitzers-weist-kritik-zurueck--79930163.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Blöd ist vielmehr, dass das auf den mehr oder minder gesetzestreuen bzw. stillen Durchschnittsangler zurückfällt.


Eher wohl minder gesetzestreu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Was bei der Gesetzeslage auch kein Wunder ist.............


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mein Posting richtete sich nicht gegen Karpfenangler im Speziellen, auch wenn ich dazu eine eigene kritische Haltung habe (analog dazu siehe Ralfs Kommentar). Dazu muss gar nicht mehr gesagt werden.
> 
> Mir ging es um einen generelleren Punkt, der - obwohl der Trööt im Karpfenbereich steht - in vielen Postings angedeutet wurde. Nämlich die Frage, ob angeln als gemeinsame Klammer ausreicht, alles und jedes tun von Anglern als Angler nach außen hin zu verteidigen. Und da komme ich für mich zu dem Ergebnis (so verstehe ich auch Dacis Posting): nein. Wenn manche Leute mit problematischen und teils nicht gesetzeskonformen Arten der Ausübung ihres Hobbies Probleme bekommen, ist das ihr Problem. Insbesondere dann, wenn sie das auch noch offen propagieren. Blöd ist vielmehr, dass das auf den mehr oder minder gesetzestreuen bzw. stillen Durchschnittsangler zurückfällt.




Moin,

eines der mit Abstand besten Postings, welches ich seit Jahren gelesen habe.

Genauso ist es - überspitzt wird der Durchschnittsangler von den Verfehlungen der "Stückzahlen-Gewichts-Posing-Hantas" in eine Schmuddelecke gedrängt - und somit der gesamten Angelei Schaden zugefügt.

Es existieren aktuell DVD´S , in denen Zielfische gefangen , dokumentiert und gänzlich zurückgesetzt werden.

Der Hinweis auf hohe Stückzahlen macht die ganze "Angelei" noch pikanter...sprich angreifbar, sprich unverständlicher für die oberen stellen und die Allgemeinheit.

Hier setzt man sich sehr direkt und teilnahmslos über geltendes Recht hinweg - und sollte - sofern es dazu kommt,

*persönlich Verantwortung *für sein Tun übernehmen.

Mir stinkt es auch gewaltig, die Verfehlungen einer -gerne  Minderheit- als Angler "decken" zu müssen.

Nein, ich distanziere mich von dem ein oder anderen Treiben am Wasser und der Förderung dieses "Wahnsinns " in den Printmedien/dem Fernsehen.

Kritisch?

Wenn es meiner Angelei schadet, durch immer neue Auflagen - sehr gerne !

Moralisch/ethisch sind mir gewisse Menschen am Gewässer ohnehin suspekt.

Mein Tip : benehmt Euch am Wasser, dann gibt es auch weniger Probleme.

R.S.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn es meiner Angelei schadet, durch immer neue Auflagen - sehr gerne !
> 
> Moralisch/ethisch sind mir gewisse Menschen am Gewässer ohnehin suspekt.
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch... Das sollten sich mal ein paar Waller- und Karpfenangler hinter die Ohren schreiben.
Nichts gegen eine selktive Entnahme bzw. C&R - aber muß man das ständig wiederholen und immer wieder propagieren?
Mit der Holzhammermethode macht man sich bei den Behörden und Gesetzgebenden Gremien keine Freunde...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eher wohl minder gesetzestreu:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694
> 
> Was bei der Gesetzeslage auch kein Wunder ist.............



Naja, Thomas, kommt ja darauf an, welche Verstöße da individuell gemeint sind. Ich bin da sicher auch kein Vorzeigebürger. 

Aber: Regeltreues Verhalten ist eine Funktion aus Strafhöhe und Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit (wenn man mal von einigen Mitbürgern absieht, die grundsätzlich regeltreu sind). Mit dieser Grunderkenntnis versteht man, dass die Befragungsergebnisse so ausfallen, wie sie ausfallen. 

Kritisch wird es dann, wenn man das Handeln so ausrichtet, dass die Regelübertretung zur Handlungsmaxime wird und dies dann auch noch in die Welt posaunt wird. Da liegt der (Dach-)schaden.

P.S.: Was im übrigen nicht heißt, dass man Regel xy gut finden muss.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch... Das sollten sich mal ein paar Waller- und Karpfenangler hinter die Ohren schreiben.
> Nichts gegen eine selktive Entnahme bzw. C&R - aber muß man das ständig wiederholen und immer wieder propagieren?
> Mit der Holzhammermethode macht man sich bei den Behörden und Gesetzgebenden Gremien keine Freunde...




Stimmt, manche fordern den Gegenwind geradezu heraus - gilt im Übrigen auch besonders für die Zander sowie Barschszene.

Mein Unwort des Jahres : hohe Stückzahl #t

Wenn der Verstand aussetzt und die Gier das Handeln bestimmt, wird es schwierig.

Sich dann zu rechtfertigen, sowieso.

Aber dies ist nur meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## kugelblitz32 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Traurig ist sowas


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Noch viel trauriger ist es wenn _viele_ Angler unter den bald folgenden strengeren Bestimmungen leiden müssen die _wenige_ Angler eigentlich zu verantworten haben.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Sorry wenn ich das schreiben muss, aber wir Angler sind eig. selber Schuld. 
Wir haben uns Jahrzehnte Lang morgens in Tarnklamotten am See "versteckt"  ... der Rest der Bevölkerung hat uns müde belächelt und/ oder einfach ignoriert.


Nun ist Angeln urbander, medialer, gesellschaftlicher geworden. Beim Thema Angeln denkt jeder 2. an Tierquäler, komische Typen, Leider der Fische usw...


Was unterscheidet uns von anderen Gruppen, die Tiere "ich nenne es mal Nutzen". Da werden Wirbeltiere der höheren Art (Pferde usw.) als Sportgerät verwendet. Da sagt keiner was... für Spring/ Dressurreiten etc. gibts Pokale, ja sogar EM, WM usw. und das commerziell...


Ich persönlich habe diese Heimlichtuerei satt... egal ob Carphunter etc. Im Endeffekt überlass ich dekm Fisch ob er den Köder nimmt... ich zwinge ihn nicht mal dazu! Stellt euch eher mal die Frage was machen die anderen Länder in Sachen Angeln falsch und wir richtig? Mir fällt da eigentlich nix ein....


----------



## Purist (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mir stinkt es auch gewaltig, die Verfehlungen einer -gerne  Minderheit- als Angler "decken" zu müssen.
> 
> Nein, ich distanziere mich von dem ein oder anderen Treiben am Wasser und der Förderung dieses "Wahnsinns " in den Printmedien/dem Fernsehen.



Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung. #6

Daher stört mich dieses "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot und müssen zusammenhalten.." auch gewaltig, ebenso wie das ständige propagieren dieses Verhaltens.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung. #6
> 
> Daher stört mich dieses "wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot und müssen zusammenhalten.." auch gewaltig, ebenso wie das ständige propagieren dieses Verhaltens.


 
wo ist da Eure Schmerzgrenze? 
Bei Bildern von Fischen ?
Gruß A.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@Purist:  |good:

N


----------



## vermesser (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Es geht nicht um die Bilder.

Es geht um das ständige, penetrante Propagieren des "releasens" und der moralischen Verbrämung als "Besserangler".

Soll doch jeder machen, wie er mag...aber mir damit nicht auf den Sack gehen.

Und warum zum Geier kann nicht jeder seine Fische zurücksetzen, das interessiert im Prinzip keine Sau, so lang man damit nicht aufdringlich im Netz hausieren geht und Propaganda macht!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Unterschreib ich voll und ganz...


----------



## vermesser (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Wenn man nämlich vor Zeugen zurücksetzt mit der Begründung "Mag ich nicht!", "Is mir zu groß!", "War nicht der geplante Fang!" sieht das jeder ein und findet es gut, weil man nicht wahllos schlachtet.

Aber stell Dich mal hin und erzähl "Ich fang die nur aus Spaß, möglichst viel und groß und setz alle wieder rein, weil ich keinen Fisch mag!"...im besten Fall erntet man Unverständnis und der Weg zum "Tierquäler" ist dann argumentativ nicht weit...weil...ein richtiger Sinn des Tuns ist damit für Außenstehende nicht mehr erkennbar!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wenn man nämlich vor Zeugen zurücksetzt mit der Begründung "Mag ich nicht!", "Is mir zu groß!", "War nicht der geplante Fang!" sieht das jeder ein und findet es gut, weil man nicht wahllos schlachtet.
> 
> Aber stell Dich mal hin und erzähl "Ich fang die nur aus Spaß, möglichst viel und groß und setz alle wieder rein, weil ich keinen Fisch mag!"...im besten Fall erntet man Unverständnis und der Weg zum "Tierquäler" ist dann argumentativ nicht weit...weil...ein richtiger Sinn des Tuns ist damit für Außenstehende nicht mehr erkennbar!!


 
Ihr müsst aber schon dazu sagen, dass das nur für Deutschland gilt. Um uns herum ist Spaßangeln angesagt und wer mitnimmt, wird teils von den Gewässern ausgeschlossen (siehe Paylakes in GB).

Ich bin Kochtopfangler, also eher neutral in der Betrachtung, aber man muss schon anmerken, dass diese ganze Diskussion hier ziemlich deutsch ist.

Ergebnis: 
In Polen schießen nahe der Grenze die Paylakes wie Pilze aus dem Boden, niederländische Fischereifunktionäre treten bei deutschen Anglermessen auf und werben für ihre Gewässer, Ebro, Po und französische Seen werden von deutschen Anglern belagert.

Außerhalb Deutschlands zeigt uns jeder einen Vogel, was wir hier für ein Theater wegen C&R veranstalten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht hat Angeln kein verbreitetes Schmuddelimage, wir blasen hier Randaspekte einfach nur auf und tun damit selber etwas dafür, dass solche Diskussionen medial weiter an Bedeutung gewinnen. Der Durchschnittsnichtangler hat eher folgende Bilder im Kopf:
> 
> 1) Interessantes Hobby, aber nicht meins
> 2) Uninteressantes Hobby, da mit stundenlangen Rumsitzen und auf die Pose starren verbunden.
> ...




|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------



## Aquarienfisch (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Diese Thema wird die Angler für immer begleiten, die einen sehen es so die anderen so.. .
 Ich gehöre eher zu der Fraktion die den Fang für die Küche verwenden und dazu stehe ich und immerhin ist dass der Sinn des angelns.
Ich kann aber auch die andere Seite verstehen, den nicht alle landet bei mir im Kochtopf. Den Fische die nicht schmecken oder viele Gräten ect haben, kann man einfach nicht  genießen.
Aber die eigentliche Frage ist, wo fängt die Tierquälerei ?
Ich denke mit diesem Problem sind die Karpfenangler am ehesten konfrontiert.. 
Persönlich bin ich der Meinung, dass gegen C&R nichts einzuwenden ist, wenn es schnell und schonend von statten geht!
Evtl noch ein kurzer Schnappschuss und gut ist aber dieses gepose mit den Fischen ist für mich Tierquälerei, den ein Fisch gehört ins Wasser und nicht auf Land. Man holt ja auch nicht zuhause die Fische aus dem Aquarium um diese zu fotografieren..
Was in anderen Länder ist, kann uns egal sein. Wir fischen in Deutschland und haben und somit an unsere Gesetzen halten.. .
Nur weil auf deutschen Autobahnen keine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung gibt, fährt man im Ausland so schnell wie vorgeschrieben!
Wo kämen wir hin wenn jeder sagt, aber da darf man dieses und jenes und bei uns nicht.. .#d

Also geht mit euren Fängen schonend um und lasst euch nicht beim zurücksetzen erwischen.. .

MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## magi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich sehe es auch so, dass "wir" leider viel zu oft selbst die mögliche Angriffsfläche exorbitant vergrößern. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass sich die meisten nicht darum scheren, ob wir einen Fisch, aus welchem Grund auch immer, wieder -schnellstmöglich- zurück setzten. Da heutzutage "Angeln" für viele nicht mehr nur auf die direkten Vorbereitungen von Gerät/Ausrüstung und dem Fischfang bzw. dem Warten darauf besteht, sondern jeder Schniepel mit ausgiebigen Foto- und Videoexzessen festgehalten werden muss. Das Ganze dann auch gerne mit der öffendlichen Bekundung zu generellem C&R (Hier muss mal ehrlich gesagt werden: Wie kann man so dämlich sein!!!) vor laufenden Kamera. Vielleicht auch den Kollegen nochmal mit dem Fang abbilden-war ja schließlich dabei und, und, und..Ganz ehrlich: In diesem Boot will ich (auch) nicht sitzen!


----------



## magi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Begründungen, um sein Verhalten gegenüber anderen, bevorzugt Nichtangeln/Kritikern zu rechtfertigen, wird man dann meist auch nicht suchen müssen wenn der Fang direkt nach dem Hakenlösen wieder im Wasser verschwindet- ohne Foto, Video, Petting etc..


----------



## NedRise (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Was ist das für eine Schnapsidee,ich müsste mich vor anderen rechtfertigen...Ich bin am Wasser nur den Behörden bzw. einem Fischereiaufseher eine "Rechtfertigung" schuldig und zwar indem ich meine Papiere vorzeige...

Und nein, der eigentliche Zweck des angelns ich nicht der Fischverzehr.Sondern das angeln,zumindest für mich.Den Fisch gibts als Bonus obendrauf...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Karpfenangler sind doch nur ein einzelnes Beispiel - neben Gemeinschaftsanglern, Schleppangler, Nachtanglern etc..

Der Bevölkerung isses wurscht..

Schützer und Rechtler wollen aber eh ALLE Angler weg....

Angeln ist zunächst einmal nicht mehr, als der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen - warum und wieso ist da nicht die Frage, sowenig wie was der Angler mit dem Fisch nach dem Fang macht


Ich will endlich mal einen Verband für Angler bekommen. 

Nicht noch einen für Naturschützer (zumindest nicht in erster Linie wie jetzt).

Für offene Information, Kommunikation, Mitnahme der organisierten Angelfischer durch Verbände, Funktionäre und Angestellte. 

Denn die Angler müssen das am Ende ja alles bezahlen.

Für  eine vernünftige, anglerfreundliche (nicht schützergeprägte!) Lobbyarbeit gegenüber Politik, Medien und Öffentlichkeit!

*Für eine klare, eindeutige Positionierung pro Angeln als uralte, traditionell und kulturell verankerte und wichtige Freizeitbeschäftigung!*

Statt ständigem Einknicken und der Positionierung für "(Angel)Fischen" hauptsächlich zum Nahrungserwerb oder zur Hege (dazu brauchts nämlich keine Angler UND keinen solchen Verband, denn mit einer solchen Positionierung schafft man das Angeln ab. Fisch kann man billiger kaufen, Hegen können Profis besser).

Dann wäre das ganze Gedöns mit Karpfenanglern etc. auch keinerlei Problem - wie im Rest der Welt auch nicht......

Dass es Leute gibt, die lieber alles verschweigen wollen, alles nur heimlich tun etc., kann ich nachvollziehen - dieses "Kopf in den Sand stecken" muss ich aber beileibe nicht selber noch nachmachen..

Das führt schlicht am Ende zum Ende von Angeln und Anglern..

Da ist die Karpfengeschichte nur ein Indiz oder Anfang, um zu wissen, wie das weitergeht, wenn man sich das weiter so gefallen lässt....


----------



## magi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@ Kaulbarschspezi

genau so war es gemeint!

@ Thomas

Damit das gelingt, brauchst du nicht nur nen starken Verband, sondern auch die entsprechende Gesetzeslage


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Gesetzeslage kannst Du mit einem starken Verband ändern - und wenn man die Verbandler nicht treibt, kommt die Trümmmertruppe eh nicht in Gang.

Schon deswegen ist "Kopf in den Sand stecken" nicht meines..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

PS:
Die Gesetze sind nicht das eigentliche Problem, sondern deren Auslegung........

Wo sich die Verbandler auch weigern, da pro Angler Stellung zu beziehen und das Feld den Schützern überlassen.


----------



## NedRise (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Die Gesetzeslagge in Deutschland wird von Verbänden und Lobby ganz stark mitgestaltet, das ist Dir doch klar.

Ein Verband sollte genauso die Gesetzeslage für die Angler gestalten, und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Moin, 

und woher wissen die Verbände davon, dass Angler Ihre Fische zurück setzten wollen, wenn niemand dies öffentlich macht und alle nach außen hin immer schön ihre Fische gar nicht fangen oder immer auch mitnehmen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Gesetzlich kann mir nur einer Tierqülerei etc. nachweisen, wenn es fundierte wissenschaftliche Belege für das Schmerzempfinden etc. gibt.


Stellt euch einfach vor ihr fahrt mit 30 durch die 30er Zone. Wochen später bekommt ihr nen Bescheid ihr pi mal daumen doppelt so schnell... es gibt zwar keine Beweise, aber es wird vermutet ihr wart das. Jetzt müsst ihr euch ggf. rechtlich dagegen refertigen. Eure Zeit etc. geht dann drauf.


Ist doch beim Angeln nicht anders. Ich brauche heute nicht mehr aus dem Nahrungserwerbsgrund angeln zu gehen ... Aufwand/ Zeit rechnet sich doch nicht....


----------



## labralehn (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich hatte mal in Bayern an einem See geangelt. Dort gab es ein Mindestmaß und ein Höchstmaß bei bestimmten Fischen.

Welse über 140cm mussten wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Karpfen über 80 cm ebenso.

Ich fand das als gute Regelung.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Für eine klare, eindeutige Positionierung pro Angeln als uralte, traditionell und kulturell verankerte und wichtige Freizeitbeschäftigung!*



Die gibt es doch schon.

Rechtlich wird die Prüfung und der Fischereierlaubnisschein an 

*Freizeit* - Angler ausgegeben.

Berufsfischer sind wir Angler also nicht !

Daran gibt es keinen Zweifel-ob vor der Behörde oder vor der Allgemeinheit.

Wenn radikale Naturschützer das Angeln verbieten wollen, sind sie 
1. In der klaren Minderheit

2. Spielt Ihnen welches Verhalten argumentativ in die Karten?

3. Das *Gesetzeswidrige* -mit Schwerpunkt : Ich mache alles, was ich will und unterstütze jegwedes Treiben am Wasser.

Das möchten immer mehr Angler aber nicht - Alles als gut und schön zu verklären, damit wir nun auf Gedeih´ und Verderb "zusammenstehen".

Die Egoisten decken, die mir schärfere Bestimmungen in Aussicht stellen, blos weil SIE sich nicht benehmen können ?

Da wird aber sehr viel verlangt.

Ich schimpfe nicht auf irgendwelche Verbände, bevor ich mein eigenes Tun nicht kritisch hinterfragt habe.

Ich denke, die Anglerschaft sollte sich auch im Sinne der positiven P.R. gesellschaftlich weiterentwickeln, statt trotzig allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit zu "fordern".

Man kann in Deutschland immer noch sehr gut Angeln, Fangen und sich am Hobby erfreuen, wenn man sich entsprechend "benimmt".

Wir sind auch ein Teil der Gesellschaft und haben Rechte, aber auch Pflichten.

Nur meine Meinung.

R.S.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Anglerschaft sollte sich auch im Sinne der positiven P.R. gesellschaftlich weiterentwickeln, statt trotzig allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit zu "fordern".
> R.S.


 
Die Angler sollen sich "gesellschaftlich weiterentwickeln", weil irgendwelche Extremisten auf der anderen Seite Druck ausüben? Sehe ich gar nicht ein.
Man muss es gelegentlich auf eine Auseinandersetzung ankommen lassen.

Man muss halt mal transparent machen, dass Deutschland mit seinem Tierschutz-Bambi-Kuschelkurs weltweit ziemlich einsam dasteht.

Wie schon geschrieben: Unsere Nachbarn machen gute Geschäfte mit deutschen Anglern. Wie übrigens Schweden, Kroatien, Ungarn etc. mit deutschen Jägern. Und die Norweger schlachten derweil noch ein paar Wale. |wavey:

Diese Absurdität muss man den Leuten mal klarmachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...ker-Fisch-ins-Netz-Auf-F-r-ischer-Tat-ertappt


----------



## magi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ein schöner Bericht der mMn wieder deutlich macht, wie wichtig gerade das Verhalten jedes Einzelnen am Wasser ist. Hätten die Kollegen genervt oder unfreundlich auf den Reporter reagiert bzw. ne viertelstündige Videosession inkl. Zurücksetzten des Karpfens gemacht und bekundet, dass sie ja nur aus Spass angeln und sowieso keinen Fisch mitnehmen, wäre der Artikel bestimmt anders ausgefallen- Oder meint ihr nicht? Probleme hat man oft nicht, sondern macht sie sich selbst..


----------



## TropicOrange (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



magi schrieb:


> Ein schöner Bericht der mMn wieder deutlich macht, wie wichtig gerade das Verhalten jedes Einzelnen am Wasser ist. ...



Absolut. Das kann man meines Erachtens nach garnicht deutlich genug hervorheben. Jeder einzelne Angler repräsentiert die Anglerschaft als ganzes. Denn benimmt sich einer am Wasser daneben, heißt es anschließend nicht: "Unmöglich, wie sich der Müller Sepp aufgeführt hat." sondern "Unmöglich, wie sich der Angler aufgeführt hat."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



magi schrieb:


> Ein schöner Bericht der mMn wieder deutlich macht, wie wichtig gerade das Verhalten jedes Einzelnen am Wasser ist. Hätten die Kollegen genervt oder unfreundlich auf den Reporter reagiert bzw. ne viertelstündige Videosession inkl. Zurücksetzten des Karpfens gemacht und bekundet, dass sie ja nur aus Spass angeln und sowieso keinen Fisch mitnehmen, wäre der Artikel bestimmt anders ausgefallen- Oder meint ihr nicht? Probleme hat man oft nicht, sondern macht sie sich selbst..


 
Ja, das haben die beiden wirklich gut gemacht. 

Aber:

Wieviel Prozent der Angler in euren Vereinen betreiben bei Karpfen reines C&R? In meinem würde ich von mindestens 50% ausgehen (obwohl pro Jahr ca. 1,6 t Karpfen entnommen werden). Die wären größtenteils auch clever genug, so zu antworten, wie die beiden Angler im Beitrag. 

Oder ein Matze Koch. Der betont auch immer, dass der Fisch, den er gerade rausgeholt hat, leider zu groß für die Pfanne ist. Wann hat er wohl den letzten Karpfen abgeschlagen?

Fazit: C&R-Angler müssen lügen, wenn sie unbehelligt ihrem Hobby weiter nachgehen wollen. Das mag für's erste ein guter Kompromiss sein, aber sicher keine Langzeitlösung.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Danke Naturliebhaber!


Ich gehe am Rhein gerne Feedern. Zielfisch ist dabei unangefochten die Barbe... extrem starker Fisch, der eine 200Gr Feederrute wie einen Weidenzweig durchbiegen kann ...


Ich esse keine Barben.... die Y-Gräten sind nicht meins und Frikadellen will ich auch nicht umbedingt draus machen. Beim Hecht gehts das allerdings wieder...


Nun setzte ich alle Barben zurück ... wenn mich Passanten fragen argumentiere ich auch immer mit Größe und Gräten etc. Schade dass ich Leute belügen muss... dass ich dem Fisch einfach nach dem Fang die Freiheit schenke egal warum bleibt aussen vor!


----------



## Stefff (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Schönen Abend!

Bei mir am See herscht im Sommer oft reger Badebetrieb!
Wenn man da nen Karpfen drillt kommt öfter mal jemand zum Schauen! Meist sind es die Mädels die "neugieriger" sind und sich trauen.
So, und jetzt OHNE Übertreibung!
Die meisten, eigentlich bis jetzt alle, fragen sofort:
-Was passiert den jetzt mit dem?
-Och, der hat Glück. Is zu groß, darf wieder schwimmen!
-Ach, super. Dachte der wird jetzt geschlachtet! Wär ja   schade um den schönen Fisch!
-Jo, wär schade drumm!

Und diejenigen die es nüchtener betrachten sagen höchstens:
-Och, der hätte mir bestimmt geschmeckt!

Dann wird(vom Zuschauer) noch schnell ´n Foto mit dem Handy geknipst bevor der Fisch wieder schwimmt. Die meisten würden am liebsten gleich mit dem Fisch abtauchen!

Am besten ist´s, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, auf die Frage hin, und was ist mit dem haken?, zu ziegen wo der Haken sich im Fischmaul befindet und wie schnell er sich wieder lösen lässt!
-Wow, das Blutet ja nicht mal!!!!!
-Richtig! Schonhaken!!

Ich/Wir wurden noch nie am Wasser angefeindet wenn ein Fisch wieder schwimmen durfte.
Wir versuchen aber trotzdem so zu Angeln, dass nicht jeder den Fang eines Fisches mitbekommt! Zur Not wird hald nur Nachts gefischt!

Einmal wars, da hat mein Bruder nen ca. 8Pfdr. abgeschlagen, weil er nem Bekannten der Karpfen liebt, einen versprochen hat!
Frage nicht! Ne Freundin einer Bekannten, die auch am See waren und zu dem Fangzeitpunkt bei uns war, hat ihn als 
MÖRDER beschimpft, ist Heulend weggerannt und hat das ganze WE kein Wort mehr mit ihm/uns geredet!!!

Was will ich eigentlich sagen!?
Erntete bis jetzt zu 99% verständnis, falls jemand das zurücksetzen mitbekam! Viele finden es sogar gut!

Und wenn´s keiner sehen soll, wird nicht gefischt (dann eben erst Nachts) oder der Fisch wird im Wasser, im Kescher abgehakt und fertig.
Da kann man auch per Frenglas nicht von nen neidischen "Kollegen" belangt werden.
Aber neider gibt´s bei uns eh nur am Vereinsgewässer!
Und auch nur diejenigen, die es nicht schaffen einen ans Band zu bekommen. Weil die Rute max. 15Min. auf der Ablage liegt, dann wird man schon nervös warum nichts Beißt. 

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

Grüße, Stefff


----------



## Marc 24 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Stefff schrieb:


> So, und jetzt OHNE Übertreibung!
> Die meisten, eigentlich bis jetzt alle, fragen sofort:
> -Was passiert den jetzt mit dem?
> -Och, der hat Glück. Is zu groß, darf wieder schwimmen!
> ...



Kann ich absolut bestätigen. Das ist sogar der Fall, wenn ich auf Rotaugen und Brassen stippe. Oft kommen Kinder und Mütter, die sich das gerne angucken wollen. Wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe, kommt unter Garantie aus Angst davor, dass ich den Fich töte, die Frage "Und was nun mit dem Fisch?". 
Wenn ich den Fisch wieder freilasse, kommt meistens sofort "Ich finde es gut, dass du ihn wieder freilässt".

Ganz raus kommen wir mit dieser Argumentation leider nicht aus der Catch&Release-Debatte. Denn wenn wir den Fisch sowieso nicht verwerten wollen, brauchen wir ihm ja gar nicht erst nachzustellen und ihm den "Stress" (während des Drills) gar nicht erst auszusetzen. Es steht sicherlich außer Frage, dass dem Fisch der Drill nicht gerade angenehm erscheint.

Wir brauchen also gute Argumente, um unser Hobby zu rechtfertigen. Ich verweise z.B. auf Matze Koch, der wirklich gute Gründe gefunden und zusammengestellt hat (sein Post auf Facebook zu der NDR-Reportage "Hobby mit Widerhaken").
 Dazu gehört z.B., dass unser Hobby nicht ausschließlich aus Catch&Release besteht, sondern kleinere Karpfen mit "Bratformat" durchaus verwertet werden, die größeren aus verschiedenen Gründen (als Laichfische, kulinarisch nicht verwertbar etc.) nicht verwertet werden.

Man sollte sich schon seine Gedanken machen und dann seine Ansicht begründen können. Wenn wir das nicht können, bieten wir Angriffsfläche. Aber so wie diese Diskussion lebt, scheinen sich die meisten über ihr Hobby im Klaren zu sein.


----------



## Stefff (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

@ marc 24

Jeder von uns ist sich im klaren über sein Hobby und macht sich SEINE Gedanken! 
Jeder findet hald auch eine Argumentation um sein tun zu rechtfertigen!
UND WOHL AUCH KLAR IST:
Jeder liegt mal richtig und mal falsch mit seinen ansichten.
Keiner von uns wird NUR Recht oder Unrecht haben!

Jeder soll so weitermachen wie bisher!
Die einen entnehmen mehr, die ander setzten mehr zurück.
Unterm Strich passts wieder!

Nur bei was ich mich mitlerweile zustimme, und das habe ich schon bei meiner Vorstellung hier im Forum geschrieben, ist

Nicht jeder Fang muß auf ein Bild

demnach muß (so eben millerweile meine Auffassung)

auch nicht jedes Bild ins Netz!

Bin ja auch lernfähig! 

Grüße


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht hat Angeln kein verbreitetes Schmuddelimage, wir blasen hier Randaspekte einfach nur auf und tun damit selber etwas dafür, dass solche Diskussionen medial weiter an Bedeutung gewinnen. Der Durchschnittsnichtangler hat eher folgende Bilder im Kopf:
> 
> 1) Interessantes Hobby, aber nicht meins
> 2) Uninteressantes Hobby, da mit stundenlangen Rumsitzen und auf die Pose starren verbunden.
> ...




Sehe ich auch so, selbst unter den Veganern in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis wird mein Hobby mittlerweile weitestgehend akzeptiert. Der Rest freut sich über frischen Fisch und die Möglichkeit mal eine Nacht am Wasser zu verbringen, oder mit dem Boot raus zu fahren und die, die mich schon mal ans Wasser begleitet haben finden das Ganze mittlerweile auch nicht langweilig. Der eine oder andere hat sich sogar für den Urlaub eine Rute zugelegt, leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft jemanden so richtig zu infizieren...:q:q:q

Eine Erfahrung die ich noch gemacht habe ist, das man, grade dadurch das Angeln ein eher ausergewöhnliches Hobby ist, mit diesem Thema super das Eis brechen kann#6#6
Auf Partys kann man ja bekanntermaßen auch ganz gut Angeln  nur nach Fisch sollte der Fang nicht riechen#d#d

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Angler hier in Deutschland eher nicht als Feinbild angesehen, sondern als jemand der ein nicht ganz Alltägliches Hobby hat. Die mehrheit der Leute findet es übrigens auch nicht nachvollziehbar das es verboten ist einem Tier sein leben zu schenken.

Polemische Artikel gegen Angler wird es immer wieder geben, damit muss man einfach klar kommen. Andere Hobbys müssen ja auch oft herhalten egal ob Ballerspiele, Mangaleser, Comicnerds, Sportschützen, Paint Ball spieler, Fußballfans... irgendwie bekommt doch jeder mal auf den Sack, weil einer meint er müsse sich grad mal auskotzen.

Allerdings würde ich mir schon wünschen das die, die uns vertreten sollen das auch mal tun. Passieren wird das so schnell leider nicht wenn keiner was ändert.

Wer kuscht und sich aus Sturrheit aus der ganzen Geschichte einfach raushält, der wird es nicht schaffen etwas zu verändern. Die gesamte deutsche Anglerschafft in einer art Angel-APO zu vereinen und die Verbände zu stürzen wird höchstwarscheinlich nicht gelingen (leider)
Der Weg sich über die Straße Verhör zu schaffen, kann und sollte egtl definitiv eine (die erste) Option sein. Das Demonstrationsrecht gibt es schlieslich nicht umsonst, aber dafür müsste man eben, ein paar Tausend Leute nach Berlin oder in eine andere große Stadt locken die dort dann gemeinsam für mehr Rechte demonstrieren, Stände aufbauen, Infomaterial verteilen und mit den Leuten sprechen. Grade für einen Infostand braucht es nicht viele Leute, 3 Mann reichen da schon aus. 

Man kann doch nicht immer nur motzen: Peta macht dies Petra macht jenes, und die Verbände sind alle böse, aber selbst aktiv nichts unternehmen. 
Wenn Petra Infostände machen kann, dann können wir das auch! 
Wenn Petra Propaganda machen kann, dann können wir das auch! 
Und wenn die olle Petra wieder polemisch wird, dann werden wir eben auch mal polemisch und wühlen im Dreck. 
Mal ein bisschen den braunen Bodensatz der sich dort verkriecht an die Oberfläche holen und schon hat man die Möglichkeit ein ganz anderes Bild von dieser Organisation der Öffentlichkeit preis zu geben.


Der andere Weg das Bild der Angler im Zweifelsfall zu verteidigen, ist der, das jeder der etwas ändern möchte, lieber Sandsack im Getriebe spielen sollte. 
Sprich: Rein in den nächsten Verein, möglichst schnell Stimmrecht erhalten und von da an versuchen etwas zu ändern indem man aktiv Politik unter den anderen stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern macht. Bei schlechter Presse aktiv den Vorstand ansprechen und eine Presseerklärung verlangen. Gibt es keinen Pressebeauftragten diesen einfordern und anfragen dieses Amt bis zur ordentlichen Ernennung eines gewählten Vertreters ausführen zu dürfen.
Als freier Angler ist man doch letztenendes den Entscheidungen von Vereinen und Verbänden mehr ausgeliefert als der Stimmberechtigte organisierte Angler, der wenigstens die Möglichkeit hat mit seiner Stimme und seinen Vorschlägen etwas zu ändern.
Die Warscheinlichkeit auf diesem Wege auch mal öffentlich die Stimme für die Anglerschaft effektiv erheben zu können ist im Falle eines organisierten Anglers definitiv größer.

Zu guter letzt sei gesagt: Ich möchte mit diesem Beitrag niemanden bzw. niemandes Engagement schlecht machen. Ich bin dankbar dafür das z.B Thomas sich für uns so viel mit diesem wirklich nicht einfachen Thema der Verbandspolitik auseinandersetzt und auch aktiv handelt indem er Vertreter der Verbände beispielsweise anschreibt. Ich möchte lediglich Anstöße für weitere Überlegungen und Initiativen geben. Wenn wir gehört werden wollen, dann müssen wir uns Gehör verschaffen!


----------



## Purist (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen also gute Argumente, um unser Hobby zu rechtfertigen. Ich verweise z.B. auf Matze Koch, der wirklich gute Gründe gefunden und zusammengestellt hat (sein Post auf Facebook zu der NDR-Reportage "Hobby mit Widerhaken").
> Dazu gehört z.B., dass unser Hobby nicht ausschließlich aus Catch&Release besteht, sondern kleinere Karpfen mit "Bratformat" durchaus verwertet werden, die größeren aus verschiedenen Gründen (als Laichfische, kulinarisch nicht verwertbar etc.) nicht verwertet werden.



Welche Fische verwertet M. Koch denn überhaupt? Öffentlich, in seinen Videos, sind es kleine Aale für die Pfanne und Rotaugen als Köderfische, vielleicht noch eine mittlere Flunder, das war's dann. |rolleyes 

Da bringt es auch nicht viel, wenn er scheinheilig ständig herunterbetet "der ist zu klein", soll er lieber öffentlich zugeben, dass er weder Brassen, Alande noch Barsche essen will. Ihm Karpfen und Hechte gar nicht schmecken, er sie nicht verwerten will, obwohl er gezielt auf sie angelt. 

Man muss sein Verhalten kritisch sehen, weil er für bestimmte, gerade auch jüngere, Kreise eine gewisse "Vorbildfunktion" hat. Bei seinem Printmedium scheint mir mit dem Chefredakteur Hopfen und Malz allerdings verloren zu sein, der nicht davor zurückschreckt, Angler, die Kapitale entnehmen, als Fleischmacher und Abschlachter zu bezeichnen.

"Gute Argumente" sehe ich da leider nicht, es sind Rechtfertigungen mit zweifelhafter Auffassung der rechtlichen Situation, aber auch einer fragwürdigen "Fischliebe". Klingt eher nach: Ich mache mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, selbst unter den Veganern in meinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis wird mein Hobby mittlerweile weitestgehend akzeptiert.




Dann sind das aber eher "Hobbyveganer",wenn dem nicht so sein sollte wüsste ich gerne deine Wortwahl um sie zu überzeugen,vielleicht gelingt es mir ja auch noch bei meinen Bekannten #h


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut bestätigen. Das ist sogar der Fall, wenn ich auf Rotaugen und Brassen stippe. Oft kommen Kinder und Mütter, die sich das gerne angucken wollen. Wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe, kommt unter Garantie aus Angst davor, dass ich den Fich töte, die Frage "Und was nun mit dem Fisch?".
> Wenn ich den Fisch wieder freilasse, kommt meistens sofort "Ich finde es gut, dass du ihn wieder freilässt".



Ok,vor nem kleinen Mädel muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt einen Fisch versorgen.Man könnte aber im gleichen Augenblick erklären woher denn der Fisch auf dem Teller kommt,und wenn dann noch Interesse den Ekel überbietet kann man es anschaulich machen   Dem Kind,nicht der Mutter,da selbige ja schon indoktriniert ist.



.....


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Es steht sicherlich außer Frage, dass dem Fisch der Drill nicht gerade angenehm erscheint.



Schon einen persönlich gefragt,oder worauf stützt sich deine "Vermutung"?


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen also gute Argumente, um unser Hobby zu rechtfertigen.



NEIN!

Wenn ich mich rechtfertigen muss,weiss ich im selben Augenblick,dass ich etwas für mich oder andere Leute verwerfliches getan habe.

Ich fühle mich beim angeln gut,was da andere Leute zu meinen ist mir !persönlich! Wumpe!


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Purist schrieb:


> Welche Fische verwertet M. Koch denn überhaupt?



Auch hier jetzt meine Frage,WEN INTERESSIERT DAS ÜBERHAUPT?

Frag doch mal bei deinen (nicht angelnden) Bekannten nach wer M.Koch ist?

;+;+;+ Wäre wohl die erste Reaktion.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Sprich: Rein in den nächsten Verein, möglichst schnell Stimmrecht erhalten und von da an versuchen etwas zu ändern indem man aktiv Politik unter den anderen stimmberechtigten Mitgliedern macht.
> 
> Die Warscheinlichkeit auf diesem Wege auch mal öffentlich die Stimme für die Anglerschaft effektiv erheben zu können ist im Falle eines organisierten Anglers definitiv größer.
> 
> Wenn wir gehört werden wollen, dann müssen wir uns Gehör verschaffen!




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... Nichts ist schlimmer als Leute die immer nur motzen aber nicht bereit sind etwas zu tun!


----------



## fordfan1 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



> Sprich: Rein in den nächsten Verein,  möglichst schnell Stimmrecht erhalten und von da an versuchen etwas zu  ändern indem man aktiv Politik unter den anderen stimmberechtigten  Mitgliedern macht. Bei schlechter Presse aktiv den Vorstand ansprechen  und eine Presseerklärung verlangen. Gibt es keinen Pressebeauftragten  diesen einfordern und anfragen dieses Amt bis zur ordentlichen Ernennung  eines gewählten Vertreters ausführen zu dürfen.



Löblicher Ansatz,aber zieh es mal durch!

Ich war/bin in genug Vereinen,nicht nur welchen die der Fischerei fröhnen.

Diesen Idealismus habe ich durch,kennst du den Kerl mit den Windmühlen?,so ähnlich kommst du dir die meiste Zeit vor.

Seit 17 Jahren nix erreicht ausser Ärger und Stunk,da wirst du automatisch "Kriegsmüde".
Helfe jedem gerne der meint etwas verändern zu können,ist aber nicht son einfach wie sich die meisten das vorstellen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Einer von den 3en lebt seit 8 Jahren streng vegan bei den anderen beiden sind es auch schon mehr als 3 Jahre. Vernünftige Argumente, eine Einladung mich zu begleiten (haben alle 3 angenommen und ohne meckern mitgemacht) und zugegebener maßen dickes Sitzfleisch und viele Nerven haben bewegt das die Angelei zwar weiterhin kritisch hinterfragt, aber nicht mehr polemisch an den Pranger gestellt wird.(Gegen dieses kritische Hinterfragen habe ich persönlich nichts, erinnert es mich doch jedes mal an meine Verantwortung gegenüber der ,,Natur'' und ihren Bewohnern.)  Die Vorstellungen von denen wie das ganze Fangen, Drillen und Versorgen stattfindet waren weitab von dem was sie dann mit mir am Wasser erlebt haben. Alle drei haben unabhängig von einander als ausschlaggebend empfunden das ich Fische die ich mitnehme nicht kalt töte, sondern das ganze sehr Bewusst, mit einem gewissen Mitgefühl und sehr viel Dank der Kreatur gegenüber von statten geht.




Fordfan1:
Ich habe nicht gesagt das es einfach ist, es ist auf jeden Fall ein langer und steiniger Weg dahin. Es ist in vielen Vereinen bestimmt anders, aber da das Vereinsleben bei uns relativ eingeschlafen ist ist es auch nicht all zu schwer mit den richtigen Leuten ins Gespräch zu kommen und auch als auserordentliches Mitglied Kritik und Anregungen einzubringen.

Vorallem weil dies aber ein sehr schweres und häufig nicht einfach, oder gar nicht zu erreichendes Ziel ist. Finde Ich ist es an der Zeit das wir uns gegen Organisationen wie Petra mit ihren Mitteln zur Wehr setzen, auf die Straße und in die Öffentlichkeit gehen, die Leute gezielt ansprechen und Werbung für uns als Angler machen. Denn gibt es erst einmal ein gefestigtes positives Bild von Anglern in der breiten Öffentlichkeit und eine Basis unter uns Anglern die sich lautstark gegen falsche Anschuldigungen wehrt, ist es bei weitem nicht mehr so leicht für Gruppen wie Petra und co Hass und Vorurteile gegenüber der Anglerschaft mittels Propaganda zu verbreiten.


----------



## Straebl (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Nur so als Randinfo, ich kenn einige Vereine/Seepächter bzw. Inhaber bei denenen es in den Angelkarten und auf den Webseiten direkt drin steht Fische ab x cm. Oder mit x kg dürfen nicht entnommen werden und sind schonend zurückzusetzen (find ich soweit okay weil ein 20kg Karpfen meiner Meinung zu schade ist um ihn zu schlachten wobei da alle geteilter Meinung sind und ja ich kann da die Gegenseite auch z.t. Verstehen). Diese Seen und Weiher sind allesamt in Bayern und Beschwerden hab ich darüber noch nie gehört. Ich denke hald zu dem Artikel hat auch das nicht angemeldete Gewerbe seinen Teil beigetragen das es aufgefallen bzw. Öffentlich kritisiert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr...trittene-angel-methode-in-lahr--88206655.html


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Schon frech sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, alle Angler angeln so und es macht keinen Unterschied, ob von vorn herein und grundsätzlich keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht. Wenn er seine Art zu angeln durchsetzen will, ist das sein gutes Recht und ich drücke die Daumen. Andere dafür vor den Karren zu spannen geht dagegen gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



> Schon frech sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, alle Angler angeln so und es macht keinen Unterschied, ob von vorn herein und grundsätzlich keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht.


Er hat geschrieben:
Für den Fisch macht es keinen Unterschied, von welchem Angler er zurückgesetzt wird - ob von einem mit oder ohne vorheriger Verwertungsabsicht.

Und das ist nun mal richtig....


----------



## angler1996 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

im Übrigen wenigstens einer, der's Maul aufmacht


----------



## Sharpo (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schon frech sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, alle Angler angeln so und es macht keinen Unterschied, ob von vorn herein und grundsätzlich keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht. Wenn er seine Art zu angeln durchsetzen will, ist das sein gutes Recht und ich drücke die Daumen. Andere dafür vor den Karren zu spannen geht dagegen gar nicht.




Wieso? Er hat doch Recht.
Oder hast Du noch NIE einen Fisch zurückgesetzt den Du nicht verwerten möchtest oder Kannst?

Wie schaut es mit deiner Grundelverzehrung aus?


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Mit diesem Interview hat er zwar reichlich gesagt, aber im Grunde genommen nichts erklärt. Das hätte sich der gute Mann auch sparen können.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Es macht einen Unterschied - und der ist uns nach x Seiten Diskussion klar - in der rechtlichen Bewertung. Es macht auch einen Unterschied - und auch das sollte allen klar sein, oder man lese die Kommentare in dem Wurstblatt - in der Außenwirkung. Spaßangeln - habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben - bekommt man nicht erklärt. 

Und es ist einfach kein feiner Zug auf andere zu zeigen und diese vor seinen eigenen Karren zu spannen. Ich bspw.  kann gut mit der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage leben, sie ist für mich problemlos. Für diesen Typen allerdings nicht und das ist zuallererst seine Sache bzw. die Sache derer, die nur Spaßangeln wollen. Wie wir alle wissen, eine laute bzw. auffällige Minderheit, die ganz offenbar beansprucht, Mehrheit zu sein.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat doch Recht.
> Oder hast Du noch NIE einen Fisch zurückgesetzt den Du nicht verwerten möchtest oder Kannst?
> 
> Wie schaut es mit deiner Grundelverzehrung aus?



Sharpo versuche nicht erneut, Dinge zu vergleichen, die nicht vergleichbar sind. Das ist vorher nicht gelungen und wird es auch jetzt nicht. Ich angele im Rahmen der rechtlichen Gegebenheiten, er und die in Mühlen der Justiz geratenen offenbar nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sharpo versuche nicht erneut, Dinge zu vergleichen, die nicht vergleichbar sind. Das ist vorher nicht gelungen und wir es auch jetzt nicht. Ich angele im Rahmen der rechtlichen Gegebenheiten, er und die in Mühlen der Justiz geratenen offenbar nicht.




Was ist daran nicht vergleichbar?
Grundeln sind Wirbeltiere. 
Somit vom Tierschutzgesetz geschützt. 
Haben somit die gleichen Rechte wie Karpfen.

Darfst Du somit mit Deiner Einstellung nicht zurücksetzen. Verwertung ist angesagt.
Bewiesenermaßen bei Grundeln absolut möglich.


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Verwertung ist angesagt. Bewiesenermaßen bei Grundeln absolut möglich.



Hat wer und wie bewiesen?


----------



## Sharpo (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Andal schrieb:


> Hat wer und wie bewiesen?



Der LV SH, dann der LV Westfalen u. Lippe

Ich glaube Thomas hat sich auch schon ans fritieren dieser netten Tierchen gemacht.   |supergri


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht vergleichbar?
> Grundeln sind Wirbeltiere.
> Somit vom Tierschutzgesetz geschützt.
> Haben somit die gleichen Rechte wie Karpfen.
> ...



Erzähle nicht so einen Stuß. Und versuche nicht meine Einstellung zu deuten, denn die kennst Du nicht.


----------



## Andal (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich muss mich entschuldigen. Ich habe da beweisen und nicht beweisen durcheinandergebracht. Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa! #h


----------



## gaerbsch (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht so richtig. Ihr seht das alles viel zu kompliziert!

Wer ohne jeglichen Verwertungsgedanken und mit dem Ziel ans Wasser geht (Grüße auch an die Karpfen und Welsangler) den Fisch wieder zu releasen der trägt zu einem großen Teil dazu bei, dass das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit immer negativer gesehen wird. Denn wie will man das jemandem erklären? Außerdem grenzt diese Persönliche Jagd nach PBs an Tierquälerei.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht so richtig. Ihr seht das alles viel zu kompliziert!
> 
> Wer ohne jeglichen Verwertungsgedanken und mit dem Ziel ans Wasser geht (Grüße auch an die Karpfen und Welsangler) den Fisch wieder zu releasen der trägt zu einem großen Teil dazu bei, dass das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit immer negativer gesehen wird. Denn wie will man das jemandem erklären? Außerdem grenzt diese Persönliche Jagd nach PBs an Tierquälerei.




Ich sehe das ein wenig anders : Ohne PETRA und Konsorten 
würde sich keine Sau dafür interessieren wie und warum jemand angeln geht .
Allerdings gibt es wohl auch genügend Sportsfreunde die
reichlich Wasser auf die Mühlen geben ,was dann gerne mal von den Medien z.b,aus Langeweile vermutlich ,aufgegriffen wird um es dann in der Öffentlichkeit breitzutreten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Von dem betroffenen Karpfenangler kennst Du die Einstellung auch nicht.
> Fotos wird sicherlich schon jeder gemacht haben (viele veröffentlichen diese sogar) , auch nicht verwertbare Fische zurückgesetzt haben.



Offensichtlich hast Du ein kognitives Problem oder Du willst einfach nur rumtrollen. 

Mir ist die Einstellung von diesen oder anderen Karpfenanglern egal. Diese betroffenen oder andere, die in Zeitungen ihren Senf dazugeben, angeln nach eigener Aussage Fische mit dem einzigen Zweck, sie zurückzusetzen. Aus welcher Motivation und Einstellung heraus sie das tun, ist irrelevant. Relevant ist, dass dieses Verhalten objektiv rechtlich mindestens problematisch ist. Und es ist nicht vergleichbar zu jemandem, der nicht vorhatte, einen Fisch versehentlich zu fangen, mit dem er nichts anfangen kann. Diesen zurückzusetzen ist wiederrum rechtlich in den Ländern, in denen ich angele, nicht problematisch. Und es ist schon eine fast böswillige Unterstellung zu behaupten, zwischen Ersteren und Letzteren gebe es keinen Unterschied. Jedes Gericht wird Dir da was anderes sagen - den Versuchsaufbau habe ich ja an anderer Stelle dargestellt:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Stellt Euch an einen See, angelt Karpfen  (auch mit dem alleinigen Ziel und Bekenntnis Karpfen als sinnvolle  Freizeitbeschäftigung zu angeln und zurückzusetzen und bezahlt am besten  noch eine Übernachtung vor Ort für die makroökonomische Wirkung). Als  Plus könntet Ihr noch ein sozial benachteiligtes Kind mitnehmen, dem Ihr  das Ganze als Hobby nahebringt. Das ganze bitte fein säuberlich auf  Video dokumentieren, inkl. jedes einzelnen gehakten und zurückgesetzten  Karpfens. Und am Schluss das Video inkl. Namen und Adresse der  Beteiligten zu einer beliebigen Staatsanwaltschaft zur Selbstanzeige  bringen, wg. Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Wir werden dann alle  sehen, was die Güterabwägung erbringt. Ein sehr erfahrener Anwalt hat  sich ja schon gefunden.
> 
> P.S.: Wer ein Grundsatzurteil zu Gunsten von generellem C&R zu  Stande bringt, kriegt von mir ne Blume. Kosten des Verlierens sind  natürlich selbst zu tragen...



Wenn Du glaubst es sei kein Unterschied - bitte zur Tat schreiten. Aber da scheint Dir ja die Lust ganz schnell zu vergehen... . Dampfplaudern reicht eben nicht...


----------



## Sharpo (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ein wenig anders : Ohne PETRA und Konsorten
> würde sich keine Sau dafür interessieren wie und warum jemand angeln geht .
> Allerdings gibt es wohl auch genügend Sportsfreunde die
> reichlich Wasser auf die Mühlen geben ,was dann gerne mal von den Medien z.b,aus Langeweile vermutlich ,aufgegriffen wird um es dann in der Öffentlichkeit breitzutreten.



Ich setz noch einen drauf.
Mit vernünftiger Lobbyarbeit unserer lieben LV und des VDSF/ DAv und jetzt DAFV gebe es diese Diskussion bezülich C&R etc. überhaupt.
Wäre das Normalste auf der Welt wie in unseren Nachbarländern.

Das ein paar Idioten negative Leserbriefe schreiben müssen ist normal, dass sich aber Angler gegenseitig für diese VDSF Ideale an********n...

Desweiteren ist zurücksetzen der Fische in der Öffentlichkeit in DE angesehener als grundsätzliches abschlagen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ein paar Idioten negative Leserbriefe schreiben müssen ist normal, dass sich aber Angler gegenseitig für diese VDSF Ideale an********n...



Wenn man merkt, dass man auch unter Anglern eine Minderheitsmeinung vertritt, hilft nur rumpöbeln?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist zurücksetzen der Fische in der Öffentlichkeit in DE angesehener als grundsätzliches abschlagen.



Sagt wer? Auch hier zeigt sich ein grundsätzlicher Unterschied bzgl. der Frage, warum geangelt wird - klar nachzulesen in der von Thomas jüngst veröffentlichten Studie zur Einstellung gegenüber Anglern und dem Angeln. Insofern bitte solche Aussagen mit Quellen belegen, Klappe halten oder als eigenes Wunschdenken markieren...


----------



## feederbrassen (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich setz noch einen drauf.
> Mit vernünftiger Lobbyarbeit unserer lieben LV und des VDSF/ DAv und jetzt DAFV gebe es diese Diskussion bezülich C&R etc. überhaupt.
> Wäre das Normalste auf der Welt wie in unseren Nachbarländern.
> 
> ...


#6 Genau das .


----------



## gaerbsch (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich setz noch einen drauf.
> Mit vernünftiger Lobbyarbeit unserer lieben LV und des VDSF/ DAv und jetzt DAFV gebe es diese Diskussion bezülich C&R etc. überhaupt.
> Wäre das Normalste auf der Welt wie in unseren Nachbarländern.
> 
> ...


 

Sehe ich nicht so. Mal abgesehen das die meissten ohne Verwertungsgedanken ans Wasser fahren ist es definitiv Tierquälerei einen Karpfen zu hältern für  ein tolles Foto (bei Welsen das gleiche) sowie ihn minutenlang in die Kamera zu halten. Aber dafür haben die "Profis" ja 5 Sterne Abhakmatten dabei sowie tolle Cremes die man auf Verletzungen schmieren kann, lächerlich. Und wenn die ach so böse PETA nicht mehr rumjammert dann wird es andere geben die absolut nicht verstehen warum da am Gewässer 10 Angler sitzen die ohne Ende Karfpfen fangen aber keinen mit nach Hause nehmen. Und dann beginnt das gleiche Spiel wieder von vorn.


----------



## Sharpo (1. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Mal abgesehen das die meissten ohne Verwertungsgedanken ans Wasser fahren ist es definitiv Tierquälerei einen Karpfen zu hältern für  ein tolles Foto (bei Welsen das gleiche) sowie ihn minutenlang in die Kamera zu halten. Aber dafür haben die "Profis" ja 5 Sterne Abhakmatten dabei sowie tolle Cremes die man auf Verletzungen schmieren kann, lächerlich. Und wenn die ach so böse PETA nicht mehr rumjammert dann wird es andere geben die absolut nicht verstehen warum da am Gewässer 10 Angler sitzen die ohne Ende Karfpfen fangen aber keinen mit nach Hause nehmen. Und dann beginnt das gleiche Spiel wieder von vorn.



So einige verfallen in eine grundsätzliche Pauschalisierung.
Sicherlich wird es davon einige geben. 
Kann man dies aber Beweisen?
Kann man dies auch von diesem Karpfenangler sagen  und vorallem beweisen? Ich kenn den Angler nicht, Du oder irgendwer anderes in dieser Runde?

Und wenn ich dieses grundsätzliche Spassangeln des Anglers  nicht beweisen kann, dann halte ich doch meine Klappe und begehe keine Vorverurteilung.

Davon ab, gibt es sicherlich Angler welche keinen Fisch essen.
Falls ihr welche kennt, werden diese nun von euch angezeigt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Das haben die jedenfalls auch schon festgestellt, dass der notwendige Beweis für jeden Einzelfall schwer werden wird:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angeln-in-der-grauzone--96123862.html

Noch weiss das Amtsgericht nicht, ob es Strafbefehle erlassen will.

Man befinde sich im "Zwischenverfahren"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Verfahren eingestellt gegen Geldauflage:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/geldauflage-fuer-den-besitzer-des-dachswaldsees


Cool der Betreiber:
Er wäre gegen C+R und hätte das nie befürwortet.......


----------



## feederbrassen (17. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Ich war zu Gutmütig. :q
Der ist gut.#6 
Kann ich mir an 3 Fingern abzählen wie Gutmütig der in wirklichkeit ist , .............


----------



## kati48268 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*

Man kann sich ja oft nur noch mit Lügen aus diesem Wahn befreien.
_"Zurücksetzen nicht befürwortet, der ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht, war nicht mein Zielfisch, wertvolle große Laichfische, Hege- & Gemeinschaftsangeln,..."_.
Einfach nur beschämend, wie das Angeln in Teutschland vor die Hunde geht.


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Karpfenangler am Pranger - Tierquäler am Baggersee*



> »Ich habe nie Catch and Release betrieben«, rechtfertigte sich der Angeklagte. Er habe auch keine Fotos von Fischen gemacht. Der Dachswaldsee sei seine Haupteinnahmequelle – und bis heute noch nicht abbezahlt. »Die großen Fische sind mein Kapital«.


Fällt nur mir auf, dass das jetzt nicht unbedingt eine Aussage ist, die die Ablehnung von C&R durch den Besitzer unwahrscheinlich erscheinen lässt und damit in dem Verfahren sicherlich nicht als gutes Argument hätte dienen können? Oder ist das nur sehr dämlich aus dem Kontext gerissen zitiert?


----------

